# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  The Official "Ron Paul's Birthday" Money-bomb Donation Thread

## thehighwaymanq

Last go around, in the "Ready, Ames, Fire" Money-bomb thread , Ron Paul Forums donated an amazing *$8, 320!*





Can we beat it during the 8/20 money-bomb? We will see!

Good luck! Let's have another historic day on the boards! 

http://www.ronpaul2012.com

----------


## V3n

9:06 EST - have to wait 3 hours... it's sooo haaard.....

----------


## afwjam

> 9:06 EST - have to wait 3 hours... it's sooo haaard.....


In the mean time do you reddit? if you got to www.reddit.com/r/politics and upvote the 11th story it would help!

----------


## V3n

Upboat and comment!

----------


## orenbus



----------


## Son of Detroit

Does anyone know for sure if stuff bought from the store counts towards the ticker?

----------


## realtonygoodwin

Yes it does.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

> Does anyone know for sure if stuff bought from the store counts towards the ticker?


Yes. Just overpriced!

----------


## V3n

> In the mean time do you reddit? if you got to www.reddit.com/r/politics and upvote the 11th story it would help!


Now you got me started.  So much ignorance.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Hour and a half!

----------


## jason43

The ticker is now functional on the site.

----------


## dusman

Can we get a stickie on this?

----------


## thehighwaymanq

We are going to reach $100,000 before it actually starts. Haha hopefully the media reports on the higher number

----------


## mport1

Everybody remember the extra money you have if you have been listening to Ron Paul and buying gold and silver

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Post "matching donation" threads! 

WE NEED THE BIG BUCKS TONIGHT

----------


## BrendanWenzel

Anyone on Twitter wanna start a hashtag with us? #RonPaulBday 

http://tweetchat.com/room/ronpaulbday

Use that to keep track of it all easily.

----------


## willwash

+1




> Post "matching donation" threads! 
> 
> WE NEED THE BIG BUCKS TONIGHT

----------


## reduen

Wait..., nobody donate until 12:01 central because that is my time zone..... lol

----------


## reduen

> Anyone on Twitter wanna start a hashtag with us? #RonPaulBday 
> 
> http://tweetchat.com/room/ronpaulbday
> 
> Use that to keep track of it all easily.


Brendan...! Hows it going my man... I will join.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

> Anyone on Twitter wanna start a hashtag with us? #RonPaulBday 
> 
> http://tweetchat.com/room/ronpaulbday
> 
> Use that to keep track of it all easily.


I'm down!

----------


## mport1

> Anyone on Twitter wanna start a hashtag with us? #RonPaulBday 
> 
> http://tweetchat.com/room/ronpaulbday
> 
> Use that to keep track of it all easily.


I like it, retweeted.  You should start a separate thread about this.

----------


## JK/SEA

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:	$100.00
Transaction ID:	303214737
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-19 22:57:14

----------


## LibertyEsq

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$100.00
Transaction ID: 	303214923
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-19 23:01:57

----------


## mport1

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:	$20.12
Transaction ID:	303214937
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-19 23:02:13

----------


## flightlesskiwi

Amount: 	$25.00
Transaction ID: 	9P2854996G327201P
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-19 23:02:16

gonna get some merchandise in ze morning.

----------


## reduen

Way to go guys/gals, I have to wait another hour......

----------


## braane

Amount: 	$25.00
Transaction ID: 	303214825
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-19 23:00:39

----------


## Cowlesy

Amount: 	$1000.00
Transaction ID: 	303214998
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-19 23:03:23

----------


## mport1

> Amount: 	$1000.00
> Transaction ID: 	303214998
> Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-19 23:03:23


+ rep

----------


## NY-Dano

Amount: 	$25.00
Transaction ID: 	303214854
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-19 23:01:00

----------


## cucucachu0000

Dear awesome guy,

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $100.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-19 23:00:13

----------


## Oddone

Lets keep it going!

Amount: $50.00
Transaction ID: 303215164
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-19 23:08:11

----------


## mport1

They need to stop the news scrolling for today and leave it on the ticker.

----------


## ProfNo

> Amount: 	$1000.00
> Transaction ID: 	303214998
> Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-19 23:03:23


rep + respect

----------


## afwjam

> They need to stop the news scrolling for today and leave it on the ticker.


I messaged them, would be nice if somebody from the campaign was reading....

----------


## JamesButabi

There is a pause button that you can click to prevent it from moving

----------


## mstrmac1

What was the starting total at midnight?? Just curious...

----------


## truthdivides

> What was the starting total at midnight?? Just curious...


Around 92 or 93K

----------


## thehighwaymanq

> What was the starting total at midnight?? Just curious...


$90,000 I believe

----------


## sofia

> What was the starting total at midnight?? Just curious...


It was $0 as far as I know...

----------


## freedoms-light

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $25.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-19 23:07:14
Transaction ID: 303215123


Thank you,
Ron Paul 2012 PCC


I hope to donate again towards the end of the moneybomb.

----------


## mstrmac1

> Around 92 or 93K


Thanks.. so, roughly $1000 a minute?

----------


## mport1

> There is a pause button that you can click to prevent it from moving


Yeah, but I just think it would be good for all visitors to the site to see the ticker the entire time they are there.

----------


## eddie198

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $100.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-19 23:00:39
Transaction ID: 303214827

----------


## WD-NY

Donation amount: $25.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-19 23:16:51
Transaction ID: 303215408

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Thread total: *$1,470.12*

----------


## mport1

> Thanks.. so, roughly $1000 a minute?


Let's keep up that pace.  Would give us a solid $1.44 million.

----------


## dusman

No check in the mail today! =( 

Amount:	$3.00
Transaction ID:	303215434
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-19 23:18:00

At least it's something!

No excuses!

----------


## bamafanmco

Thank you!
Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:
$100.00
Transaction ID:
303214979
Transaction date/time:
2011-08-19 23:02:45

For Liberty!

----------


## WD-NY

> Yeah, but I just think it would be good for all visitors to the site to see the ticker the entire time they are there.


You sir, are 100% correct. Can someone get this to the campaign-staff/webmaster? 

(does their tech/web-dev have twitter accounts?)

----------


## JamesButabi

> No check in the mail today! =( 
> 
> Amount:	$3.00
> Transaction ID:	303215434
> Transaction date/time:	2011-08-19 23:18:00
> 
> At least it's something!
> 
> No excuses!


If everyone did that it would be humongous.  Don't underestimate even what people with little means accomplish by supporting.   Thanks man.

----------


## purplechoe

I'm waiting till midnight CST...

----------


## thekiefs

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $20.12
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-19 23:19:41
Transaction ID: 303215458

Happy Birthday, Ron!

----------


## mstrmac1

FOR FREEDOM!!!!

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$1500.00
Transaction ID: 	303215501
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-19 23:21:21

----------


## evilfunnystuff

> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> 
> Amount: 	$12.00
> Transaction ID: 	303215518
> Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-19 23:21:54


Got a bigger one comin soon just using up this gift card I recieved from western union the other day.

----------


## trey4sports

> FOR FREEDOM!!!!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> 
> Amount: 	$1500.00
> Transaction ID: 	303215501
> Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-19 23:21:21




HELLO! +rep!

----------


## dusman

> for freedom!!!!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> 
> Amount: 	$1500.00
> transaction id: 	303215501
> transaction date/time: 	2011-08-19 23:21:21


+rep

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Thread total:* $3,230*

----------


## teacherone

> FOR FREEDOM!!!!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> 
> Amount: 	$1500.00
> Transaction ID: 	303215501
> Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-19 23:21:21


whoa... the big boys are coming out tonight.

----------


## V3n

We're just getting started!!

----------


## tasteless

Amount: 	$20.12
Transaction ID: 	303215570
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-19 23:24:02

Let's get this gravy train started!

----------


## almantimes2

Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:	$25.00
Transaction ID:	303215528
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-19 23:22:18

----------


## TexasJake

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:	$100.00
Transaction ID:	303215735
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-19 23:31:51

----------


## JK/SEA

Yeah, i'll be donating again saturday afternoon before the Seahawks game. Hopefully we'ss be at or near 500 grand...

----------


## reduen

> No check in the mail today! =( 
> 
> Amount:	$3.00
> Transaction ID:	303215434
> Transaction date/time:	2011-08-19 23:18:00
> 
> At least it's something!
> 
> No excuses!


Thank you dusman and I will give an extra 20.12 just for you....

----------


## mstrmac1

> HELLO! +rep!


Its the least I could do for my buddy RP. I Know its not in everybody's budget but we must dig deep and donate in as big amounts as possible...

----------


## dima7b

Amount:	$100.00
Transaction ID:	303215781
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-19 23:34:41

----------


## dusman

> Thank you dusman and I will give an extra 20.12 just for you....


Sweet! You rock, sir! +rep for your support!

----------


## mikef

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $1250.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-19 23:34:13

Just maxed out my donation

----------


## ProfNo

> FOR FREEDOM!!!!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> 
> Amount: 	$1500.00
> Transaction ID: 	303215501
> Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-19 23:21:21


WOW.  Rep

----------


## dusman

> Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.
> 
> Here are your transaction details:
> Donation amount: $1250.00
> Transaction date/time: 2011-08-19 23:34:13
> 
> Just maxed out my donation


$1,250 AND your first post?!? Very nice! Are you a newcomer in the Ron Paul Revolution?

----------


## eddie198

lets keep this pace up!  It'll be 12 in central US soon!

----------


## LibertyEsq

> Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.
> 
> Here are your transaction details:
> Donation amount: $1250.00
> Transaction date/time: 2011-08-19 23:34:13
> 
> Just maxed out my donation


+rep! amazing, amazing

----------


## RedLightning

Just donated $10.00

----------


## ProfNo

> Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.
> 
> Here are your transaction details:
> Donation amount: $1250.00
> Transaction date/time: 2011-08-19 23:34:13
> 
> Just maxed out my donation


EPIC first post.  +rep.  And welcome.

----------


## Sentinelrv

I bought a yard sign. Unfortunately, that's about all I can afford at the moment. The next money bomb I'll be able to afford a lot more.

Donation amount: $13.50
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-19 23:34:16
Transaction ID: 303215774

----------


## reduen

> Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.
> 
> Here are your transaction details:
> Donation amount: $1250.00
> Transaction date/time: 2011-08-19 23:34:13
> 
> Just maxed out my donation


Looks like I will be running out of +reps pretty quickly today....!

----------


## trey4sports

> Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.
> 
> Here are your transaction details:
> Donation amount: $1250.00
> Transaction date/time: 2011-08-19 23:34:13
> 
> Just maxed out my donation


Let me roll out the forum red carpet to you sir. Welcome and +rep!

----------


## reduen

> I bought a yard sign. Unfortunately, that's about all I can afford at the moment. The next money bomb I'll be able to afford a lot more.
> 
> Donation amount: $13.50
> Transaction date/time: 2011-08-19 23:34:16
> Transaction ID: 303215774


Every little bit helps man.... I just wish that everyone really understood how true that is. 1 million $5 dollar bills is still $5,000,000.00....

----------


## thehighwaymanq

> I bought a yard sign. Unfortunately, that's about all I can afford at the moment. The next money bomb I'll be able to afford a lot more.
> 
> Donation amount: $13.50
> Transaction date/time: 2011-08-19 23:34:16
> Transaction ID: 303215774


One lawn sign can do so much more than you ever could expect. My lousy ten dollars for a lawn sign turned into press that I would have to pay hundreds for: link

----------


## eddie198

I suggest screen capping your name as it pops up on the ticker and setting it as your facebook profile picture

----------


## WD-NY

> Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.
> 
> Here are your transaction details:
> Donation amount: $1250.00
> Transaction date/time: 2011-08-19 23:34:13
> 
> Just maxed out my donation


epic. first. post.

----------


## J. Evins

It has been a tough couple of weeks but I was able to donate a small amount.  I have never felt this good about supporting something.  Dr. Paul makes me proud to be an American and a Texan.  I was able to convince a couple family members and co-workers to match my donation as well.

----------


## MJU1983

It would be nice to get a Tweet that will be re-tweeted so it's the top of certain hashtags.

Here is mine...feel free to RT, http://twitter.com/#!/mju1983/status/104776663669293056

----------


## greeksta59

Dear Constantine,

We should bring RonPaulGraphs.com back online!      I havnt been on this site since 07.....IM BACK BABY!



Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $10.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-19 23:39:32
Transaction ID: 31K40106TW632815H


Thank you,
Ron Paul 2012 PCC

----------


## kill the banks

way to go mikef ...  nice shot

----------


## justatrey

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $100.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-19 23:36:21
Transaction ID: 303215823

Thanks to this guy for the inspiration...



"YOU CAN HOLD THE RON PAUL STUFF"

----------


## mikef

Thanks for the welcome guys. I've been a supporter since 2007 and an on-and-off lurker on RPF ever since. I had donated to some of the other recent moneybombs but the complete media blackout following Ames really pissed me off so I just decided to max out!

----------


## thehighwaymanq

First hour almost over, and we are about to break $5,000 for the thread!

----------


## garyallen59

Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:	$50.00
Transaction ID:	1GB93493D0083631S
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-19 23:50:51

Whoo-hoo!

----------


## RonPaulFever

Dear XXXXXXX,

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $76.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-19 23:49:02
Transaction ID: 5WR74678FDXXXXXXX


Thank you,
Ron Paul 2012 PCC

----------


## purplechoe

The money will be worthless pretty soon anyway, might as well spend it now for something worthwhile, like FREEDOM!!!

----------


## ronpaulyourmom

> It has been a tough couple of weeks but I was able to donate a small amount.  I have never felt this good about supporting something.  Dr. Paul makes me proud to be an American and a Texan.  I was able to convince a couple family members and co-workers to match my donation as well.


I got two family members to donate as well (later on today) and coaxed a verbal commitment out of a friend who supported Obama in 08.  Inch by inch buddy lets do this.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

Did anyone catch exactly what it was at midnight EST?  Sorry, numbers fascinate me.

----------


## growburn13

Whoo!

Amount: 	$25.50
Transaction ID: 	303216161
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-19 23:55:07

----------


## dusman

> I suggest screen capping your name as it pops up on the ticker and setting it as your facebook profile picture


+rep very clever, sir!

----------


## bamafanmco

> Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.
> 
> Here are your transaction details:
> Donation amount: $1250.00
> Transaction date/time: 2011-08-19 23:34:13
> 
> Just maxed out my donation


EPIC 1st POST!

----------


## evilfunnystuff

> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> 
> Amount: 	$250.00
> Transaction ID: 	30068667WN678191L
> Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-19 23:58:05


$262 for the day after this one

----------


## truthdivides

> Did anyone catch exactly what it was at midnight EST?  Sorry, numbers fascinate me.


Around 92 or 93K

----------


## mbburch

> Did anyone catch exactly what it was at midnight EST?  Sorry, numbers fascinate me.


$92,747.98

First hour brought in about $30,100

----------


## parkway3000

1ST POST LONGTIME FAN OF RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!!

Amount: 	$50.00
Transaction ID: 	303216083
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-19 23:50:57

----------


## mport1

> 1ST POST LONGTIME FAN OF RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Amount: 	$50.00
> Transaction ID: 	303216083
> Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-19 23:50:57


Awesome first post!

----------


## Airborn

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:	$25.00
Transaction ID:	94P31200ES5871XXX
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 00:03:01

For Liberty!!

----------


## wealeat

Amount: $39.66

Here we go, let's keep it up.

----------


## Airborn

> 1ST POST LONGTIME FAN OF RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Amount: 	$50.00
> Transaction ID: 	303216083
> Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-19 23:50:57


welcome +rep

----------


## thehighwaymanq

We are DESTROYING the last money-bomb total on these boards. We raised a little over $8,000 for "Ready, Ames, Fire" in 24 hours. 

In a little over an hour, we have *$5,741*

----------


## belian78

Thank you!
I had to order some materials for my grassroots network! 

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$46.50
Transaction ID: 	303216327
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 00:04:54

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> 1ST POST LONGTIME FAN OF RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Amount: 	$50.00
> Transaction ID: 	303216083
> Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-19 23:50:57


great first post!!

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

$4 Million ......that's right.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> THIS ONE IS FOR YOU FOX NEWS!!!! RICK PERRY MAKES ONE COMMENT ABOUT THE FEDERAL RESERVE AND GETS A WEEKS WORTH OF AIR TIME. RON PAUL HAS RAILED THE FED FOR 30 FOCKING YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LIBERTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> 
> Amount: 	$201.20
> Transaction ID: 	303216337
> Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 00:05:31


i'm all oughta rep!!

----------


## PaulConventionWV

Does anyone know what the first hour was for the ready ames fire moneybomb?

----------


## TRIGRHAPPY

> Amount:	$76.76
> Transaction ID:	303216XXX
> Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 00:09:XX


That's another $76.76 in donations from Active Duty Military. 

By the way, thanks alot David Price from Biloxi Mississippi....  I tried to "print screen" when my name came up, but yours came up so damn fast I missed mine.  Grrr! LOL.  I guess that's a pretty good problem to have though.

----------


## IterTemporis

> i'm all oughta rep!!


Got it covered (:.

----------


## Benjam

Amount:	$52.83
Transaction ID:	30321638
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 00:08:32

----------


## reduen

20.12 for me and 20.12 for dusman....

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $40.24
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 00:06:42

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Thread total:* $6,161.53*

----------


## mport1

Also post your donations on the Facebook Event page.

----------


## afwjam

Anybody know how to steal the code for the ticker?

----------


## afwjam

> Also post your donations on the Facebook Event page.


Great Idea!

----------


## reduen

> That's another $76.76 in donations from Active Duty Military. 
> 
> By the way, thanks alot David Price from Biloxi Mississippi....  I tried to "print screen" when my name came up, but yours came up so damn fast I missed mine.  Grrr! LOL.  I guess that's a pretty good problem to have though.


+1 Had the same dang problem with the screen shot....

----------


## parkway3000

I HOPE A LOT OF NEW YORKERS DONATE. NYC LOVES RON PAUL!!!!!!!!!

I HAD TO GET A COUPLE SHIRTS AND A HAT!!!

Amount: 	$63.00
Transaction ID: 	303216569
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 00:21:26

----------


## AJ187

Its truly been a honor getting to know and work with some you for such a noble cause.  WE SHALL PREVAIL!


Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $50.80
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-19 23:39:09


Thank you,
Ron Paul 2012 PCC

----------


## XTreat

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $20.12
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-19 22:59:07
Transaction ID: 6U015583B99639535

----------


## XTreat

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $69.72
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-19 22:50:12
Transaction ID: 303214614

----------


## RonPaulFever

Looks like about 40k in an hour and a half.  Not bad but it has to exceed that rate during the day or the goal won't be reached.

----------


## afwjam

Can some of you guys post your donations on the reddit story?
http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/com...hday_tomorrow/

----------


## mport1

> Can some of you guys post your donations on the reddit story?
> http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/com...hday_tomorrow/


Good call, done.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

This is about to be dead until the morning. Right now, we stand at *$6,364.22*

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Looks like about 40k in an hour and a half.  Not bad but it has to exceed that rate during the day or the goal won't be reached.


Don't worry, it will by far.  It always does.

----------


## cavalier973

I have now donated more to a political campaign than I have in the past 20 years' elections combined.

----------


## bb_dg

Woot! I just donated $50.00 of my parents' money. It's great being a spoiled brat.

----------


## Slutter McGee

Dear Jared,

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $300.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 00:36:27
Transaction ID: 303216773


Thank you,
Ron Paul 2012 PCC

I expect someone to mail me a pack of smokes, because I wont be able to afford them. PM me for my mailing address. I am not joking.

Sincerely,

Slutter McGee

----------


## purplechoe

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$250.00
Transaction ID: 	303216819
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 00:41:14

----------


## RonPaulFever

WTG Slutter and purplechoe!  If I had any rep left I'd give it to you.

----------


## TRIGRHAPPY

> Looks like about 40k in an hour and a half.  Not bad but it has to exceed that rate during the day or the goal won't be reached.


Well, it _is_ about 2 am after all.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Right now, we stand at *$6,964.22*

----------


## Razmear

> Anybody know how to steal the code for the ticker?


Partly. 
I have the Ames ticker up on RP12.COM, it shows the same data but the graphic is different. 
It looks like they changed their display method since Ames, but are still using the same data feed. 
You can 'view source' at my page and copy the bits needed to display the old ticker with the current data, but I haven't figured out yet how to integrate the new graphics in my stolen ticker. 
eb

----------


## reduen

> WTG Slutter and purplechoe!  If I had any rep left I'd give it to you.


Got em for ya...

----------


## cavalier973

> Right now, we stand at *$6,964.22*


I'm curious what this number is; the Ron Paul 2012 site is showing $140 grand...

----------


## ProfNo

I am in.  Gave a lot of money back in 2008.  First time giving in 2012...there will be much more to come...

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.


Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $80.08
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 00:43:56

----------


## LibertyEsq

> I'm curious what this number is; the Ron Paul 2012 site is showing $140 grand...


He's talking about just from this thread alone

----------


## Oddone

The total reported in this thread by members.

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

> Partly. 
> I have the Ames ticker up on RP12.COM, it shows the same data but the graphic is different. 
> It looks like they changed their display method since Ames, but are still using the same data feed. 
> You can 'view source' at my page and copy the bits needed to display the old ticker with the current data, but I haven't figured out yet how to integrate the new graphics in my stolen ticker. 
> eb


Good call, the Ames page runs much smoother.

----------


## wstrucke

Amount: $65.00
Transaction ID: 303216843
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 00:43:34

I'll be donating some more in the morning, this was our store order. 

What happened to the guys who ran the paul stats and graph sites?  This one hasn't been updated since 2008 -- it would be awesome to see this kind of data as we go today.

----------


## evilfunnystuff

You should give us an idea where your from.
If you are in the Irwin Greensburg area of PA I can hook youup with a couple packs I just rolled a carton.



> Dear Jared,
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.
> 
> Here are your transaction details:
> Donation amount: $300.00
> Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 00:36:27
> Transaction ID: 303216773
> 
> ...

----------


## Slutter McGee

> You should give us an idea where your from.
> If you are in the Irwin Greensburg area of PA I can hook youup with a couple packs I just rolled a carton.


Amarillo Texas my friend

Sincerely,

Slutter McGee

----------


## cavalier973

Dear Philip,

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $50.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 00:13:28
Transaction ID: 303216453


Thank you,
Ron Paul 2012 PCC

----------


## wstrucke

FYI -- ticker total right now (2:03 AM ET) is $147,994.06.

Also -- http://paulcash.slact.net/ is the other graph site I was thinking of, also not updated since 2007.

----------


## harikaried

At the 2 hour mark, estimates of $1.7m-$2.8m although that's with the pre-midnight donations. What was the ticker at for midnight eastern?

----------


## Airborn

donated 25 earlier, just decided buying some issues cards from the store wouldn't hurt

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:	$18.50
Transaction ID:	40U40487665283XXX
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 01:05:58

----------


## Oddone

Thats $78.58 for me so far tonight! Donated $50 earlier, just bought a blue Ron Paul 2012 bumper sticker, and a Ron Paul Constitution T-Shirt!

Amount: $28.58
Transaction ID: 303217089
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 01:05:25

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Thread total so far: *$7,189*

Ok I'm going to sleep! Happy Money-bombing!

----------


## wstrucke

someone on reddit said it was at $100,268 at 12:12 eastern time.

----------


## purplechoe

it's over $152k now...

----------


## reduen

> someone on reddit said it was at $100,268 at 12:12 eastern time.


Does it really matter that much...?

----------


## wstrucke

> Does it really matter that much...?


Someone mentioned they wanted to graph it and were looking for the midnight starting figure, so... yes.

----------


## afwjam

> Someone mentioned they wanted to graph it and were looking for the midnight starting figure, so... yes.


The ticker was at $93k at midnight eastern time.

----------


## Adrian.Bisson

Happy Birthday Ron!

Amount:	$50.00
Transaction ID:	303217336
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 01:29:12

----------


## kr1963

right now @ $155,599. My check clears at 7 am EDT & I will donate then....

----------


## reduen

I am just glad to see it hit 160k already... May not be the big one but I smell another million for liberty! Whoever suggested we quit having these is crazy.....

----------


## speciallyblend

> Amarillo Texas my friend
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Slutter McGee


visit colorado but it will not be tobacco

----------


## teacherone

Boom.

for Ron Paul!!

You *ARE* changing the course of history.


Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:	$50.00
Transaction ID:	303217491
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 01:49:29

----------


## Salvial

Some simple math in my head: 

First 3 hours: 160,000 (lets use this as a lazy average)

3 hours x 8 = 24 hours

160,000 x 8 =* 1.28 mill* (extremely rough prediction)

Speed it up!

----------


## LibertyEsq

> Some simple math in my head: 
> 
> First 3 hours: 160,000 (lets use this as a lazy average)
> 
> 3 hours x 8 = 24 hours
> 
> 160,000 x 8 = 1.28 mill



its been more like 70k in 3 hours since we had 90k before midnight EST. BUT daytime hours are usually much more active than the middle of the night.

----------


## IterTemporis

> Some simple math in my head: 
> 
> First 3 hours: 160,000 (lets use this as a lazy average)
> 
> 3 hours x 8 = 24 hours
> 
> 160,000 x 8 =* 1.28 mill* (extremely rough prediction)
> 
> Speed it up!


The ticker was started before 12:00 am EST. I do not recall the exact time.. but at 12:00 am EST, there was around $90,000 already donated.

----------


## reduen

> visit colorado but it will not be tobacco


For medical purposes I am sure....

----------


## johndeal

Hey guys I was about to make a donation but I also wanted to buy some stuff in the store at the same time so the campaign only has to pay the cc fee once. Any ideas how or if I can do that.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Hey guys I was about to make a donation but I also wanted to buy some stuff in the store at the same time so the campaign only has to pay the cc fee once. Any ideas how or if I can do that.


campaign store = donation (don't know if you'll show up on the ticker though)

----------


## GunnyFreedom

In for $201.20

----------


## johndeal

> campaign store = donation (don't know if you'll show up on the ticker though)


Yes but I want to buy something and make a donation on the same transaction to avoid an additional transaction fee for the campaign. I know it's only an extra 35 cents but it adds up.

----------


## The Free Hornet

HAPPY BIRTHDAY  RON!

----------


## RonPaulFever

It's 3:30 est and people are still donating a lot!  Up to 172k

----------


## growburn13

> Yes but I want to buy something and make a donation on the same transaction to avoid an additional transaction fee for the campaign. I know it's only an extra 35 cents but it adds up.


If that is the case I would recommend throwing in stickers, slimjims etc until you reach the amount desired to donate. If not, it appears you will have to make 2 separate transactions.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Folks, please remember my campaign come September 17th.  I will be taking the most difficult stand of my life and voting against NC DOMA, and I am sure to be primaried.  Hard.  Without y'all's help it just won't happen.

----------


## CaliforniaMom

Amount: $25.00 
Transaction ID: 0KJ93940Y7824220E 
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 02:45:37

----------


## kr1963

THis might seem off topic but I figured that since everyone is watching the money bomb total you might want some entertainment in the form of a video of Mr Michael Scheuer explaining that Ron Paul's US Government Mideast foreign policy assessment is completely correct. BLOWBACK. Give it a listen & share & DONATE! I will be as soon as my check clears & I have money at 7 am! PEACE...

----------


## Oddone

Not to bad, since Midnight EDT we have been averaging roughly $375 per Minute. What other candidate can claim this many people would be up to donate this late for them? Around 90k since Midnight so far.

----------


## Krtek

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$76.00
Transaction ID: 	303244994
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 03:55:15

----------


## bkreigh

Dropped fifty.  Now its time for me to drop in bed.  I should wake up around 1300 so id like to see the ticker at 500000 when i wake up.

----------


## wstrucke

okay, i put a graph together.



URL: http://ronpaulmyths.com/aug20.php

Data: http://ronpaulmyths.com/aug20donations.txt

2:41 AM and earlier was taken from a mix of my own observations and what was posted in this thread.  After that I'm running a script to retrieve the current total from the campaign site.

----------


## afwjam

> okay, i put a graph together.
> 
> 
> 
> URL: http://ronpaulmyths.com/aug20.php
> 
> Data: http://ronpaulmyths.com/aug20donations.txt
> 
> 2:41 AM and earlier was taken from a mix of my own observations and what was posted in this thread.  After that I'm running a script to retrieve the current total from the campaign site.


awesome! so that will continue to update automatically?

----------


## Oddone

Just bought 80 of the Black Series business cards to hand out to Bartenders and Servers when I tip them, I got them from http://ronpauldesigns.blogspot.com/ 

Great site look it up and check out the flyers and buisness cards. The Black series is easy to give when you tip, just place it with the money or reciept, it tells them about how Ron Paul is against taxing tips.

Also check out this video from them.

http://ronpaulflix.com/2011/08/using...-for-ron-paul/

Can't wait to see the donation ticker at the end of today!

----------


## wstrucke

it will update automatically as long as my internet connection stays up and my laptop stays on... i'm on a cell phone modem so no guarantees, but here's the script if anyone else wants to collect the data -- that way if I lose my connection you can just send the missing data points over.  I would not recommend everyone run this script since we don't want to cause undue stress on the campaign site:

#!/bin/sh
echo `date +"%H:%M:%S"` `curl -s http://www.ronpaul2012.com/wp-conten...ronpaul/tp.php | grep "total_amount" | awk 'BEGIN { FS="\""; } { print $4; }'` >> aug20donations.txt

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> it will update automatically as long as my internet connection stays up and my laptop stays on... i'm on a cell phone modem so no guarantees, but here's the script if anyone else wants to collect the data -- that way if I lose my connection you can just send the missing data points over.  I would not recommend everyone run this script since we don't want to cause undue stress on the campaign site:
> 
> #!/bin/sh
> echo `date +"%H:%M:%S"` `curl -s http://www.ronpaul2012.com/wp-conten...ronpaul/tp.php | grep "total_amount" | awk 'BEGIN { FS="\""; } { print $4; }'` >> aug20donations.txt


POSIX compliant OS FTW!

----------


## eleganz

Guys I was just making my donation and remembered that my birthday is on Sunday, I'm honored to have a birthday right next to Ron Paul's.

And a special fact you guys might want to know is that tomorrow is also the birthday of  Buddhist grand master Hsing Yun  (who's dedicated his entire life to spreading the message of humanistic Buddhism and compassion across the world), which along with Ron Paul is another one of my heros.  Something about tomorrow is a truly special day!

----------


## realtonygoodwin

> Amarillo Texas my friend
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Slutter McGee


I lived in Amarillo 98-2001 and 2003-2009

----------


## kr1963

> okay, i put a graph together.
> 
> 
> 
> URL: http://ronpaulmyths.com/aug20.php
> 
> Data: http://ronpaulmyths.com/aug20donations.txt
> 
> 2:41 AM and earlier was taken from a mix of my own observations and what was posted in this thread.  After that I'm running a script to retrieve the current total from the campaign site.


Gotta F-in LOVE LOVE LOVE IT !

----------


## curtissthompson

Despite being a supporter of Ron Paul prior to his 2008 election, this is my first donation to any of Ron Paul's campaigns.  The Reason?  I'm impressed by the 2012 campaign strategy (i.e. utilizing the conventional campaign tactics of canvassing, phonebanking/robocalling and direct mail mixed with unique grassroots-esque marketing such as advertisements produced like movie trailers and Tax Free Tips business cards) thus far and the results it's generated.  I finally feel his campaign will invest my money more wisely than I can on my own to get Ron Paul elected (a sentiment I lacked in the 2008 election).

Amount: $20.12
Transaction ID: 303245452
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 04:30:26

Ron Paul and his campaign have earned this donation and many more to come (even though, as in 2008, I can't really afford it)!

----------


## AMBurns

Amount:	$100.00
Transaction ID:	303246017
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 05:16:38

----------


## Chowder

Wooot! Just hit 200k! Happy Birthday Mr. Frontrunner, Father of The Tea Party, and the most trusted honest politician in the entire CONGRESS! May Christ be with you always and Godspeed to your campaign! You have the wings so fly to your dreams!

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

Happy Birthday Ron !

Blessings !

----------


## Monique

Happy Birthday Ron!  Best present I can send is $$$.  Donation sent!  If he doesn't win, this money will be worthless soon anyway.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $100.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 05:38:32

----------


## Jake Ralston

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$25.00
Transaction ID: 	303246920
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 06:12:51


This is my first of 8 $25.00 donations today!

----------


## RDM

> Despite being a supporter of Ron Paul prior to his 2008 election, this is my first donation to any of Ron Paul's campaigns.  The Reason?  I'm impressed by the 2012 campaign strategy (i.e. utilizing the conventional campaign tactics of canvassing, phonebanking/robocalling and direct mail mixed with unique grassroots-esque marketing such as advertisements produced like movie trailers and Tax Free Tips business cards) thus far and the results it's generated.  I finally feel his campaign will invest my money more wisely than I can on my own to get Ron Paul elected (a sentiment I lacked in the 2008 election).
> 
> 
> Amount: $20.12
> Transaction ID: 303245452
> Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 04:30:26
> 
> Ron Paul and his campaign have earned this donation and many more to come (even though, as in 2008, I can't really afford it)!


I have a feeling there are many just like you that's a first time donor. I know I am one. Never donated to anyone's campaign until today.

----------


## Oddone

I am a first time donor and a first time voter at the age of 25.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

+rep all the 1st time donors

----------


## ericams2786

Amount: 	$100.00
Transaction ID: 	303247191
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 06:26:00

Never donated to any candidate or campaign ever before in an election. Ron Paul is the only option for 2012!!!

----------


## Raudsarw

Happy birthday Ron. I wish I could donate. Today is also the day Estonia became a free country again in 1991. Liberty shines on this day.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

236,000 dollars so far. We are doing much better then last time. Let's keep it up!

----------


## LibertyEsq

if you look at the other thread with the graph the slope is sharply increasing. i.e. we're making much more per hour than the early morning

----------


## ross11988

I just started a donation match thread here: http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-people-donate

----------


## liberalnurse

We're having community yard sales today.  All my proceeds will go to Ron.  I'll be back later this afternoon with an update. Oh, Happy Birthday, Dr. Paul.  Many Blessings.

----------


## Article V

I just converted to new voters to Ron Paul.  They called to tell me they both donated to the Ron Paul B-Day Money Bomb for a collective $525!

Votes and money--Ron Paul can win!  Keep at it, folks!

----------


## Patrick Henry

I might do another $50 tonight. To those who have forgotten, donate to these:
http://iowaforronpaul.com/projects.php

Onward and upward!


Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:	$50.00
Transaction ID:	4RK212479G7976320
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 07:49:43

----------


## reduen

Only 260k.....!?!?!?!?  What the heck have you all been doing while I was sleeping????? Do I have to do everything....?

----------


## rutgerscamdenYAL

Amount: 	$25.50
Transaction ID: 	303251738
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 07:53:34

Just convinced family members to donate too!

----------


## thomas-in-ky

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:	$250.00
Transaction ID:	303251905
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 07:55:19

Go Ron Paul!!!

----------


## reduen

> I just converted to new voters to Ron Paul.  They called to tell me they both donated to the Ron Paul B-Day Money Bomb for a collective $525!
> 
> Votes and money--Ron Paul can win!  Keep at it, folks!


Is it as weird as it seems to get so excited about reading a post such as this....?

----------


## reduen

> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> Amount:	$250.00
> Transaction ID:	303251905
> Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 07:55:19
> 
> Go Ron Paul!!!


Sorry... I have given out too much reputation in the last 24hrs...

----------


## samsung1

Correct me if I'm wrong but I haven't seen many donors from Iowa on the ticker and I've watched it closely. I was hoping to get a sense of the kind of bump we may or may not have gotten from the straw poll by seeing how many Iowans donate.

----------


## TheTyke

> Sorry... I have given out too much reputation in the last 24hrs...


No problem, I'll +Rep Kentucky's next Junior Senator for you!

----------


## Bruno

Happy Birthday from Iowa, Ron!! 


Confirmation Number: 4W541330FD179974E	Placed on Aug 20, 2011
Purpose	Donation
amount
Ron Paul 2012	$50.00 USD
Total Amount:	$50.00 USD

----------


## SlowSki

I already donated on Monday, but decided to give again... Happy Birthday Ron!

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $100.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 08:11:32
Transaction ID: 303253917

----------


## Carehn

> Happy birthday Ron. I wish I could donate. Today is also the day Estonia became a free country again in 1991. Liberty shines on this day.


 Can't you even donate one dollar just to show your support in the number of people who have donated? If not thats cool to. But consider buying a stylish new T from the campaign store.

----------


## JohnnyRocko

Amount:	$50.00
Transaction ID:	3YF554269Xxx
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 08:06:41

----------


## SkarnkaiLW

This is the last round of bombing I can do, at the limit.

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $1297.59
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 01:22:40
Transaction ID: 303217268

----------


## ross11988

> This is the last round of bombing I can do, at the limit.
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.
> 
> Here are your transaction details:
> Donation amount: $1297.59
> Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 01:22:40
> Transaction ID: 303217268



Awesome

----------


## tfurrh

I pledged for $25, but I came up with some more money so I doubled down on $20.12!

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $40.24
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 08:41:58
Transaction ID: 303260746

----------


## lucky_bg

Ticker is going up like crazy!!!

----------


## LibertyEsq

I have a feeling we'll be breaking 1 mill. At the very least

----------


## WilliamC

It's only $25 but hey, I'm unemployed and worse right now so here goes..

Amount: 	$25.00
Transaction ID: 	303263291
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 08:51:53

----------


## matt0611

Only a student, so I'm on a budget, but I do what I can. For liberty!

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $25.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 08:53:29
Transaction ID: 303263571

----------


## reduen

Guys/gals don't forget to twitter about it today.. Also, place #ronpaulbday in your tweets...

----------


## SilentBull

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $100.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 08:55:09

----------


## chudrockz

Dear Chad,

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $20.12
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 08:55:31
Transaction ID: 303263905


Thank you,
Ron Paul 2012 PCC

----------


## chudrockz

Keep it going strong, folks! I'll be donating again later today if I can sweet talk the wife enough!

----------


## speciallyblend

I wish i could donate more! We are paying bills today and the company that praised my wife and all the work she has done 2 weeks ago has now let her go to save 1500 a month hiring some indians in india    very frustrated,angry and depressing anyway back to rp birthday moneybomb. I hope to donate this afternoon after i see what is left  anyone out there that can help counter the guilt i feel ,please consider donating a lil extra for us to www.ronpaul2012.com 

ps Ron Paul 2012 ,

----------


## rprprs

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $100.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 09:00:39
Transaction ID: 303264861

Thank you,
Ron Paul 2012 PCC

----------


## AmberH

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$82.50
Transaction ID: 	303265216
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 09:02:38

----------


## lucky_bg

> I wish i could donate more! We are paying bills today and the company that praised my wife and all the work she has done 2 weeks ago has now let her go to save 1500 a month hiring some indians in india    very frustrated,angry and depressing anyway back to rp birthday moneybomb. I hope to donate this afternoon after i see what is left  anyone out there that can help counter the guilt i feel ,please consider donating a lil extra for us to www.ronpaul2012.com 
> 
> ps Ron Paul 2012 ,


To moderators - reps shouldn't be limited on moneybomb day!!! I wanna give this man rep!

----------


## trey4sports

you guys are full of win today!

----------


## TIMB0B

Today is also my oldest brother's birthday!  Woohoo!


Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:	$20.12
Transaction ID:	303267696
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 09:15:24

----------


## LibertyEsq

I think we just had a bundler. Shot from 355k to 365k in a minute

----------


## Aliangel

we're looking good !

----------


## Matthew Zak

He might just get 1.5 million........

----------


## AdamT

Amount:	$50.00
Transaction ID:	303268865
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 09:21:30

----------


## Azeh

Thank you media for pissing me off and Happy Birthday Ron!

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $100.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 09:21:12
Transaction ID: 303268806


Thank you,
Ron Paul 2012 PCC

----------


## Article V

> Originally Posted by Article V
> 
> I just converted two new voters to Ron Paul. They called to tell me they both donated to the Ron Paul B-Day Money Bomb for a collective $525!
> 
> Votes and money--Ron Paul can win! Keep at it, folks!
> 
> 
> Is it as weird as it seems to get so excited about reading a post such as this....? Is it as weird as it seems to get so excited about reading a post such as this....?


Then let me get you a bit more excited, because they both said they'd MAX out their Ron Paul $2500 limit over the course of the campaign.  And that after they hit the limit, they'll donate to RevolutionPAC.  One of them is even meeting with a multi-millionaire (hundreds of millions) on Wednesday to see if he can convert that guy for us.

Infect the "sneezers" with Ron Paul-mania, and we'll garner attention that much faster!  Spread that message of liberty!

----------


## AJ187

Wow, if you think Ron doesn't have womanly appeal, you should check out the Money Bombs facebook page.  Literally, every other post is from a girl.  Way cool!!

----------


## jumpyg1258

I think the ticker just screwed up.  Saw it drop from almost 400k down to 0 now.

EDIT: okay its now back up to $395k after a minute of refreshing.  Guess it just had a hiccup.

----------


## MomsBasement

I know $20.12 isn't a lot, but I was only planning to donate $10! lol
Gogoooooo money bomb

----------


## eOs

Happy birthday you old bastard, here's to many more.

eOs, your donation is now complete Payment by PayPal
Confirmation number: 42T05127M12562847.
An email with your donation details has been sent to eOs and you can print your donation receipt.

----------


## bluesc

Just passed $400k!

Not enough rep in the world to go around this thread.

----------


## zeegrim

Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:	$350.00
Transaction ID:	3032740xx
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 09:46:00

Pledged 300, decided that the way Ron Paul carried himself during the past few interviews this week was worth some extra money.

----------


## matt0611

> Thank you for your generous donation!
> Amount:	$350.00
> Transaction ID:	3032740xx
> Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 09:46:00
> 
> Pledged 300, decided that the way Ron Paul carried himself during the past few interviews this week was worth some extra money.


Nice!

+rep

You guys are freakin awesome!

----------


## NiceneTruth

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $158.08
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 09:46:07
Transaction ID: 303274057

----------


## bluesc

$26k in less than 20 minutes!

Make that $28k.

or 30.

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Wow, the total is rising quite quickly! A 1.5 million dollar day is within our grasp! I will be donating later today.

----------


## z9000

I really do think we'll get to at least 1.5 Million today!

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Does anyone remember where the ticker was at during the last few money bombs?

----------


## Jake Ralston

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$50.00
Transaction ID: 	303286129
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 10:06:22

Got room for about 3 more donations, just spreading them out!

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> 
> Amount: 	$50.00
> Transaction ID: 	303286129
> Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 10:06:22
> 
> Got room for about 3 more donations, just spreading them out!


+Rep.

----------


## justatrey

DailyPaul graph:

----------


## blakjak

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: $100.00 
Transaction ID: 303287177 
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 10:10:45

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> DailyPaul graph:


Wow, that is amazing. This will be MUCH bigger then usual.

----------


## AdamT

> Wow, that is amazing. This will be MUCH bigger then usual.


Thanks to the liars in the MSM for blacking out RP. And John Stewart.

----------


## justatrey

> Thanks to the liars in the MSM for blacking out RP. And John Stewart.


+1

I was going to give $25 or maybe $50 but gave $100 out of anger for how he has been treated.

----------


## NiceneTruth

> Wow, that is amazing. This will be MUCH bigger then usual.


Just wondering... what is "usual"?

This sure isnt bad for a last minute production... that's for sure

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> Thanks to the liars in the MSM for blacking out RP. And John Stewart.


Plus, what Paul supporter who hasn't maxed out yet, can look at his friends and say, "I didn't donate on Ron Paul's birthday."?

----------


## fatjohn

> Just wondering... what is "usual"?
> 
> This sure isnt bad for a last minute production... that's for sure


I think the last three netted between 550K and 1.3 mil or so. This one indeed looks like it will go for the 1.5 goal the campaign setted up

----------


## alex_florida

Amount:
$100.00
Transaction ID: 303290291
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 10:23:31

----------


## Standing Liberty

> +1
> 
> I was going to give $25 or maybe $50 but gave $100 out of anger for how he has been treated.


Same here. I was going to give $100, but boosted it to $150. This is "Blowback" for the whore Media and the Powers that be.

----------


## LibertyEsq

Oh my. This thing is exploding (pun intended)

----------


## airborne373

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $25.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 08:02:28
Transaction ID: 303252723

----------


## fatjohn

Looks like were coming in at between taxday 08 and the february first 1 million+ moneybomb

----------


## Paulatized

It seems like the donations on average are larger that the last several bombs.  I plan on giving 201.00 later today.  I feel like I am chipping in to a birthday pool to get Dr. Paul a NICE birthday present.  He is SO deserving of our thanks!!

----------


## WilliamC

Closing in on $500,000.

I am proud to donate with my fellow Ron Paul supporters on his birthday.

----------


## KingRobbStark

Nice, almost 500k.

----------


## TexasJake

Just topped 500k

----------


## Bruno

> Just topped 500k


Awesome!! Before noon!

----------


## IndianaPolitico

In less then a minute, I witnessed 4,000 dollars roll in!

----------


## Brett85

Thank you!
Thank you for your generous donation!


Amount: $50.00 
Transaction ID: 303291905 
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 10:29:36

----------


## AmberH

6:40-216,050  7:40-248,683  =  32,633 per hour

7:40-248,683  8:40-310,935  =   62,252 per hour

8:40-310,935   9:40-397,390 =   86,455 per hour

9:40-397,390    10:40-502,040 = 104,650 per hour

----------


## Inkblots

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $32.83
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 10:40:02
Transaction ID: 303294XXX

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $76.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 10:45:05
Transaction ID: 303xxxx63

----------


## LibertyEsq

Looks like the west coast is waking up for the day. I'm here in NJ thinking about firing another round..

----------


## blakjak

> 6:40-216,050  7:40-248,683  =  32,633 per hour
> 
> 7:40-248,683  8:40-310,935  =   62,252 per hour
> 
> 8:40-310,935   9:40-397,390 =   86,455 per hour
> 
> 9:40-397,390    10:40-502,040 = 104,650 per hour


I like what I see here.

----------


## AJ187

Anyone got a this threads grand total yet?

----------


## LibertyEsq

We're about to pass the Ames moneybomb total and it's only 11:52 AM EST / 8:52 AM PST!!! This is going to be HUGE

----------


## fatjohn

> okay, i put a graph together.
> 
> 
> 
> URL: http://ronpaulmyths.com/aug20.php
> 
> Data: http://ronpaulmyths.com/aug20donations.txt
> 
> 2:41 AM and earlier was taken from a mix of my own observations and what was posted in this thread.  After that I'm running a script to retrieve the current total from the campaign site.


I'll bump this post.

----------


## LibertyEsq

> I'll bump this post.


120,000 in the last hour. Wow.

----------


## fatjohn

If it continues like the last two hours we're looking at 12*((86+104)/2+450 = 1590k

----------


## speciallyblend

ok it is a lil one but, it still a bomb

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17lkdqoLt44&ob=av2n




Thank you!
Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:$25.00
Transaction ID:303299727



Transaction date/time:

2011-08-20 11:00:02

----------


## harikaried

Happy Birthday Ron Paul! Present donations of $540k at 12 hours in.. I estimate $1.7m by midnight if we keep spreading this moneybomb!

----------


## PaulConventionWV

Bought some stickers and a wrist band.  

Thank you!
Thank you for your generous donation!


Amount: $12.80 
Transaction ID: 303301628 
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 11:07:18 

Can't afford much right now, but I figured I'd put the money to good use as I go back to college so I have some things to talk about Ron Paul with.

----------


## LibertyEsq

If we keep up 120,000 / hour until the end of the day we will have about 2 million raised. That's assuming we don't get a bump when everyone on west coast / alaska/ hawaii wake up and another bump as we push to the end.

----------


## Paulatized

> Just topped 500k


A third of the way there. Woo Hoo! Happy Birthday Ron Paul!

----------


## JamesButabi

Double down folks.  Find new donors. Sell some stuff you have lying around.  Keep the matches going.

----------


## Shelton88

20.12 here!!!!

I wish i was rich i would donate Alot more!!!

Ron Paul 2012!!!!!!!!

----------


## mport1

Keep up the pressure all day. Spread the word through Facebook and Twitter and talk to friends and family.  If we do this, this thing could be a huge success.

----------


## Ethan

Amount: 	$76.00
Transaction ID: 	303305176
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 11:19:23

----------


## mport1

> Double down folks.  Find new donors. Sell some stuff you have lying around.  Keep the matches going.


Looking around my room now to see what I can sell.

----------


## speciallyblend

motivational music 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNdOsL4Xe7Q&ob=av2e

----------


## Standing Liberty

I am sure this has been answered before, but does buying from the Official Ron Paul 2012 store count towards the money bomb?

----------


## mport1

Did the counter just drop to $0 for anybody else?

Edit: Nevermind, it is back up now.

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

Amount: 	$100.00
Transaction ID: 	303304251
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 11:17:07

----------


## Jeremy Tyler

> I am sure this has been answered before, but does buying from the Official Ron Paul 2012 store count towards the money bomb?


Yes

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Confirmation number: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx10C
Donation amount: $50.00 USD
Total: $50.00 USD
Purpose: Ron Paul 2012

----------


## LibertyEsq

Screw it, I'm in for another hundo. Let's all donate AGAIN

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$100.00
Transaction ID: 	303308476
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 11:31:25

----------


## tfurrh

My mom, sister and brother in-law all just agreed to donate!!! This is unbelievable. The message is really spreading!

----------


## speciallyblend

> I am sure this has been answered before, but does buying from the Official Ron Paul 2012 store count towards the money bomb?


yes

----------


## mport1

> Screw it, I'm in for another hundo. Let's all donate AGAIN
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> 
> Amount: 	$100.00
> Transaction ID: 	303308476
> Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 11:31:25


+ rep

----------


## reduen

I will be donating again tonight and my son who is in college will be donating with me.....

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

In addition to my previous $76.00, just got my dad to donate $50.00, so let's tack that on the forum total.

----------


## reduen

Let's explode that thermometer baby.....!

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

And boom goes the $600k dynamite.

----------


## Kotin

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $50.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 11:37:42
Transaction ID: 303310856

----------


## Inkblots

> 6:40-216,050  7:40-248,683  =  32,633 per hour
> 
> 7:40-248,683  8:40-310,935  =   62,252 per hour
> 
> 8:40-310,935   9:40-397,390 =   86,455 per hour
> 
> 9:40-397,390    10:40-502,040 = 104,650 per hour


10:40-502,040  11:40-603,495 = 101,455 per hour

Hm, we seem to have hit an inflection point.

----------


## Pipeking

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $50.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 03:10:33

----------


## LibertyEsq

do I really have to bump this? Keep donating everything you can! Dig deep!

----------


## Inkblots

If we manage to hit $750k before noon Pacific time, I'll feel pretty darn confident that we'll beat the $1.5M goal - and it looks like we're on track to do just that!

----------


## kylejack

So they don't have flash on the site to make the total update live? I have to refresh the page? ...why? Why aren't they running a full-time live total, and why doesn't it update when they do run it?

----------


## trey4sports

> 10:40-502,040  11:40-603,495 = 101,455 per hour
> 
> Hm, we seem to have hit an inflection point.


seems the morning rush is over and we'll for sure hit a slower pace but we will also pick up back up late afternoon/night

----------


## Pipeking

Had to do it one more time... for liberty!!!

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $20.12
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 11:57:59

----------


## Inkblots

> So they don't have flash on the site to make the total update live? I have to refresh the page? ...why? Why aren't they running a full-time live total, and why doesn't it update when they do run it?


It's updating for me.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Amount: 	$100.00
> Transaction ID: 	303247191
> Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 06:26:00
> 
> Never donated to any candidate or campaign ever before in an election. Ron Paul is the only option for 2012!!!


Welcome to the Revolution

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

----------


## Zevyn

Got the girlfriend her Ron Paul 2012 t-shirt this time around. She was an independent Kucinich supporter in the '08 election, so it didn't take her long to come around to the good doctor.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> It's updating for me.


I'm having the same problem... it will update, then stop, so I have to reload.

Doesn't bother me too much though.  Although I was worried when I woke up 9 hours into the bomb, and we had only raised 104k.  I was worried at that point.

----------


## Anti Federalist

I never want to hear again that weekend money bombs "won't work".


Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $100.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 11:59:32

----------


## AmberH

6:40- 216,050 7:40- 248,683 = 32,633 per hour

7:40- 248,683 8:40- 310,935 = 62,252 per hour

8:40- 310,935 9:40- 397,390 = 86,455 per hour

9:40- 397,390 10:40- 502,040 = 104,650 per hour

10:40- 502,040  11:40- 602,670 = 100,630 per hour

----------


## Corey

Just got done e-mailing friends and family.  If you've already donated, now is the time to reach out to others.  I'm finding people are much much more receptive than they were 4 years ago.  We ARE making progress.

I'll be donating tonight, everyone picks their favorite time.  Such is the beauty of the moneybomb

----------


## Bobcat

Keep donating folks!

Remember, every dollar you donate now is worth several dollars later on in the campaign!

Also, the more money Ron Paul raises now the more supporters he will be able to obtain, and the more money will be able to raise at the next money bomb!

----------


## AmberH

> 10:40-502,040  11:40-603,495 = 101,455 per hour
> 
> Hm, we seem to have hit an inflection point.


It was going up so fast in a matter of seconds we got different numbers        100,630 per hour

----------


## Bobcat

Just think, if we can raise enough money so Ron Paul can win the nomination, we can then win the White House.

Just imagine....

Not having to pay the Federal Income tax.
Not having to pay for more big bailouts to rich bankers.
Not having to pay for the War on Drugs.
Not having to pay for the War in Iraq.

By donating now, you will save a lot of money later on!

----------


## StudentForPaul08

Just donated for the first time since the '08 campaign. God that felt so good!

----------


## CaptUSA

> Just think, if we can raise enough money so Ron Paul can win the nomination, we can then win the White House.
> 
> Just imagine....
> 
> Not having to pay the Federal Income tax.
> Not having to pay for more big bailouts to rich bankers.
> Not having to pay for the War on Drugs.
> Not having to pay for the War in Iraq.
> 
> By donating now, you will save a lot of money later on!


I'll settle for just keeping the money I have left from being devalued!  That's worth this investment now, all by itself!

----------


## blsheets

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:	$20.12
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 12:16:49

----------


## Bobcat

Thank you for donating everyone! You are all patriots!

I think it is critical we make this money bomb as big as it can be! 

Just think, your donation might create a world in which....

Your right to bare arms is not infringed.

Your right to free speech is not violated.

Your children won't be coerced to go off to war with other nations.

You will have the right to put what you want into your own body.

This is about FREEDOM!

----------


## ApathyCuredRP

Anyone else feel that one day when the dusts settles many years from now, that we will be in the history books :P

----------


## Lafayette

Made a donation for $25 and the ticker broke.... oops

----------


## Inkblots

> Anyone else feel that one day when the dusts settles many years from now, that we will be in the history books :P


Well, history is written by the winners, so if we win: yes.  Otherwise, I wouldn't count on it.

But since we're going to win, I think that that would be a safe bet!

----------


## rajibo

> Anyone else feel that one day when the dusts settles many years from now, that we will be in the history books :P


Only if we win, because otherwise we're going straight down the Memory Hole.

----------


## samsung1

Still not seeing any people from Iowa donating

----------


## Bobcat

Imagine a world without a Federal Reserve!

Imagine a world with no war in Iraq, Afghanistan, or Libya!

Imagine a world where industrial hemp is legal!

Imagine a world where the war on drugs is over and done with!

Imagine a world where the FDA is abolished, so people do not DIE waiting on life saving drugs!

Imagine a world in which there is no censorship of the internet!

Imagine a world where we are no longer in the United Nations!

We can make this happen!

We just need to all donate.

Please donate everyone!

----------


## Pipeking

700K before 11 am PST. Sweet!

----------


## Inkblots

> Still not seeing any people from Iowa donating


But, interestingly enough, I've seen a lot of people from Missouri.  The 'Show Me' state wants to be shown some Paul!

----------


## truthdivides

> Still not seeing any people from Iowa donating


I'm seeing quite a few from IA.

----------


## Brian in Maryland

Thank you!
Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: $100.00 
Transaction ID: 303326488 
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 12:36:46

----------


## LibertyEsq

> Thank you!
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> 
> Amount: $100.00 
> Transaction ID: 303326488 
> Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 12:36:46


+rep

Keep donating everyone! We CAN get over 2 million today!

----------


## AmberH

6:40- 216,050 7:40- 248,683 = 32,633 per hour

7:40- 248,683 8:40- 310,935 = 62,252 per hour

8:40- 310,935 9:40- 397,390 = 86,455 per hour

9:40- 397,390 10:40- 502,040 = 104,650 per hour

10:40- 502,040 11:40- 602,670 = 100,630 per hour

11:40- 602,670  12:40- 707,566 = 104,896 per hour

----------


## goldencane

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $20.12
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 12:42:07
Transaction ID: 303327849

----------


## KevinR

Another $100 AND got a recent donor screenshot!

----------


## justatrey

Nice looking graph - no signs of slowing down...

----------


## Napoleon's Shadow

> Only if we win, because otherwise we're going straight down the Memory Hole.

----------


## Inkblots

This is another good chart.  We're catching up to the constant rate line to hit $1.5M by midnight!

----------


## johndeal

Is there a link to the birthday bomb I can use to post in FB. Late to the game but hopefully I can bring in a few more donors.

----------


## botounami

Just donated what I could.

$20.12 for liberty. 

Let's just kill this guys. Let's kill it.

----------


## CaptUSA

http://http://www.facebook.com/event...97265100335690

There ya go...  got get 'em!

----------


## truthdivides

Halfway there!

----------


## eOs

> I never want to hear again that weekend money bombs "won't work".
> 
> 
> Here are your transaction details:
> Donation amount: $100.00
> Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 11:59:32


special case though, ron paul's birthday..with or without a planned weekend moneybomb, i'm donating.

----------


## SDMF

Hello Everyone.. not finished but so far - 
Confirmation number:		9U5413724597823xx
Donation amount:		$20.12 USD
Total:		$20.12 USD
Donations coordinator:		Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee


SDMF

Freedom!

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

I'm hoping there's a ton of people waiting until the last minutes  10 more hours to reach another 750,000 or is this going by PST? in that case, 13 more hours

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Thread Total: *$12, 439*

----------


## FreeTraveler

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $25.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 12:55:07

----------


## TexMac

Donation amount: $100.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 12:11:19
Transaction ID: 1YW34055R9223732H

----------


## cordscords

Donation amount: $17.76
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 13:15:36
Transaction ID: 303335954

First time participating in a money bomb

----------


## Pheonix

I went up to my sister who hasn't really been following the elections and randomly said, "Can you help Ron Paul?"

She pulls out $25 and hands it to me. 

Amount: 	$50.00
Transaction ID: 	XXXX36X49
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 13:17:57

----------


## johndeal

So I just bought a ton of stuff from the store for my donation. We'll make sure to do a lot of canvassing with the slim jims. And every member of my family will now be sporting a Ron Paul bumper magnet.

Amount:	$251.08
Transaction ID:	3033377xx
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 13:22

----------


## LibertyEsq

> So I just bought a ton of stuff from the store for my donation. We'll make sure to do a lot of canvassing with the slim jims. And every member of my family will now be sporting a Ron Paul bumper magnet.
> 
> Amount:	$251.08
> Transaction ID:	3033377xx
> Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 13:22


+Rep. Awesome

----------


## realtonygoodwin

I am flat broke, just had a baby and all. But I will donate a little once it gets to 1 million.

----------


## grizzums

Amount: $20.12 Transaction ID: 30333xxxx Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 13:28:11

----------


## MadHermit

My first post after being a long time reader!

Amount: $20.12 
Transaction ID: 3033397xx 
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 13:31

----------


## bolidew

> My first post after being a long time reader!
> 
> Amount: $20.12 
> Transaction ID: 3033397xx 
> Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 13:31


Welcome to the forum and Thank you!

----------


## Nirvikalpa

> My first post after being a long time reader!
> 
> Amount: $20.12 
> Transaction ID: 3033397xx 
> Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 13:31


Welcome!  Great way to start off

----------


## trey4sports

Thank you for the donations all! We are winning because of your hard work!

----------


## trey4sports

> My first post after being a long time reader!
> 
> Amount: $20.12 
> Transaction ID: 3033397xx 
> Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 13:31




Welcome to the forum!

----------


## yatez112

Amount:	$125.00
Transaction ID:	303338xxx
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 13:27:02



Keep it going!

----------


## AmberH

6:40- 216,050 7:40- 248,683 = 32,633 per hour

7:40- 248,683 8:40- 310,935 = 62,252 per hour

8:40- 310,935 9:40- 397,390 = 86,455 per hour

9:40- 397,390 10:40- 502,040 = 104,650 per hour

10:40- 502,040 11:40- 602,670 = 100,630 per hour

11:40- 602,670 12:40- 707,566 = 104,896 per hour

12:40- 707,566   1:40- 788,724 = 81,158 per hour

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

> So I just bought a ton of stuff from the store for my donation. We'll make sure to do a lot of canvassing with the slim jims. And every member of my family will now be sporting a Ron Paul bumper magnet.
> 
> Amount:	$251.08
> Transaction ID:	3033377xx
> Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 13:22


Well done!

----------


## AJ187

> Welcome to the forum and Thank you!


Have some rep on me, buddy!

----------


## Rocco

Incase anyone is wondering about the weird total, I just got decked out from the campaign store =D 

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:	$62.71
Transaction ID:	303343330
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 13:45:28

----------


## josiahkeller

We've passed the $800,000 mark!!

----------


## speciallyblend

woot woot broke 800,000!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Thread total: *$13,109*

Can we hit $20,000?

----------


## Reason

Spent 70$ @ the campaign store =D

----------


## nathanmn

I just donated for the first time(this election cycle). Unfortunately my name didn't show up on the screen for a screen shot... I liked to save the screen shots from the Ron Paul and Rand Paul donations. Oh well, Happy Birthday Ron.

----------


## xRedfoxx

> we've passed the $800,000 mark!! :d


drink!!

----------


## tsai3904

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$100.00
Transaction ID: 	303350008
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 14:14:41

----------


## Pizzo

We donated $100 last night if you want to add that to the thread total.  I foolishly ordered $88 worth of campaign materials on Thursday not having researched prior to see if purchases through the store were considered donations.  If I had I would have held off.  I plan on making another donation later on.  Sold something on the bay, little did the buyer know she was indirectly making a donation to Ron Paul!  Keep it up guys, great work.  Just sent out a mass text to everyone on my cell phone as well.

----------


## NickOdell

Dear Nick,

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $25.90
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 14:15:48
Transaction ID: 90P41469TY5594635


Thank you,
Ron Paul 2012 PCC

HAPPY BIRTHDAY RON!

----------


## dusman

I literally scrounged up all my change this morning and deposited an extra $5.00 in my account, just to squeeze a little more into this one. I don't have a penny to my name, except what I have in stocks. 

Amount:	$5.07
Transaction ID:	303351069
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 14:19:23

Only for you Dr. Paul!

----------


## Inkblots

> I literally scrounged up all my change this morning and deposited an extra $5.00 in my account, just to squeeze a little more into this one. I don't have a penny to my name, except what I have in stocks. 
> 
> Amount:	$5.07
> Transaction ID:	303351069
> Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 14:19:23
> 
> Only for you Dr. Paul!


Way to dig deep, friend!  +rep

----------


## tnvoter

$7.50 total and got a RP pocket constitution on the way from ronpaul2012.com

----------


## Alex540

Quick question, 

If I make a donation, are they going to send me crap in the mail? Like Ron Paul stuff? Because if my socialist grandmother who lives with us were to see that in our mailbox, it wouldn't be good.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> Quick question, 
> 
> If I make a donation, are they going to send me crap in the mail? Like Ron Paul stuff? Because if my socialist grandmother who lives with us were to see that in our mailbox, it wouldn't be good.


Yes.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

> Quick question, 
> 
> If I make a donation, are they going to send me crap in the mail? Like Ron Paul stuff? Because if my socialist grandmother who lives with us were to see that in our mailbox, it wouldn't be good.


Just accidently make a typo on your address

----------


## Inkblots

> Quick question, 
> 
> If I make a donation, are they going to send me crap in the mail? Like Ron Paul stuff? Because if my socialist grandmother who lives with us were to see that in our mailbox, it wouldn't be good.


Physical mail?  I suppose you might get some direct mail when the primary in your state is approaching, but honestly, I doubt your grandmother would take much notice - it would likely get thrown out with the rest of the junk mail.

----------


## trey4sports

> Quick question, 
> 
> If I make a donation, are they going to send me crap in the mail? Like Ron Paul stuff? Because *if my socialist grandmother who lives with us were to see that in our mailbox, it wouldn't be good*.



Put her in a home.

----------


## SpicyTurkey

I tried donating through my phone, but all it says is "processing donation" for 30 freaking minutes (and it still is). What's wrong?

----------


## SpicyTurkey

> Put her in a home.


That is a $#@!ed up solution, but it's still viable.

----------


## Inkblots

> Put her in a home.


Be nice, you.

----------


## cero

Amount: 	$10.00
Transaction ID: 	303355178
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 14:37:39

lulz I'm broke

----------


## Alex540

> Put her in a home.


I tell my parents that almost everyday.

----------


## BIG_J

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$25.00
Transaction ID: 	303355296
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 14:38:12

----------


## trey4sports

> I tell my parents that almost everyday.


lol

----------


## JamesButabi

> I tell my parents that almost everyday.


Just curious, but why would it matter?  Does she hold some sort of power over you?

----------


## AmberH

6:40- 216,050 7:40- 248,683 = 32,633 per hour

7:40- 248,683 8:40- 310,935 = 62,252 per hour

8:40- 310,935 9:40- 397,390 = 86,455 per hour

9:40- 397,390 10:40- 502,040 = 104,650 per hour

10:40- 502,040 11:40- 602,670 = 100,630 per hour

11:40- 602,670 12:40- 707,566 = 104,896 per hour

12:40-  707,566  1:40-  788,724 =  81,158 per hour

----------


## Alex540

> Just curious, but why would it matter?  Does she hold some sort of power over you?


She has the power to give me headaches with her incredible bitching ability.

----------


## freakout9903

http://politics.gather.com/viewArtic...81474979986645 recommend this is your on gather.com , maybe it'l get put on the front page and get some more exposure.

----------


## garyallen59

> http://politics.gather.com/viewArtic...81474979986645 recommend this is your on gather.com , maybe it'l get put on the front page and get some more exposure.


ok. we got an article. Drudge this?

----------


## The One

> She has the power to give me headaches with her incredible bitching ability.


Saw this and thought for sure that you were referring to a wife or girlfriend...looked back and saw it was your mom.  Guess it's just all women...

----------


## rockandrollsouls

Only 4 o' clock here on the East coast and we're nearing $900,000. Awesome!

----------


## trey4sports

looks like it might be spiking once again.

----------


## Legend1104

just broke 900,000

----------


## Begood

900 000$
Congratulation from Canada!!

He's catching on, I'm telling ya!!

----------


## CaseyJones

Defense Issue Cards (pack of 100) 	1 	$5.00
Lower Taxes Issue Cards (pack of 100) 	1 	$5.00
A Pro-Life Champion Issue Cards (pack of 100) 	1 	$5.00
Secure Our Borders Issue Cards (pack of 100) 	1 	$5.00
Protect Gun Rights Issue Cards (pack of 100) 	1 	$5.00
Ron Paul -- "Father of the Tea Party" Black T-Shirt (XL) 	1 	$18.00
Ron Paul Rocks America 2012 T-Shirt (XL) 	1 	$18.00
Ron Paul 2012 Blue Yard Signs 12" x 24" w wire stake 	2 	$8.00
Ron Paul 2012 Blue Lapel Sticker 2" - Roll of 50 	1 	$5.00
Restore America's Prosperity (pack of 100) 	1 	$5.00
Shipping*: 	  	$16.80
Total: 	11 	$95.80

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$95.80
Transaction ID: 	303361041
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 15:05:12

----------


## Brett85

What's the most money Ron Paul has ever raised from a money bomb?

----------


## afwjam

> What's the most money Ron Paul has ever raised from a money bomb?


6 million
I believe this one will make it into 3rd place behind nov 5th

----------


## cero

^^ little over 6 million on December 16 2007

----------


## hellsingfan

> What's the most money Ron Paul has ever raised from a money bomb?


$6 Million i believe

----------


## jbuttell

> I tried donating through my phone, but all it says is "processing donation" for 30 freaking minutes (and it still is). What's wrong?


I've had that happen to me several times. What it usually is is a popup window at the top of the web page.... on a phone you don't see it unless you scroll up... try scrolling up and you may see a window asking for you to confirm your info is right... until you hit it, you'll just sit there forever with it saying 'processing'... poor design, it should say "waiting for user confirmation" or something.

----------


## trey4sports

starting tomorrow we plaster Youtube, Facebook, Meetup, and news articles with the news of the constitution day moneybomb.

----------


## Captain Shays

It was almost $6.5 million and it was on the anniversary of the Boston Tea Party Revolt. NEVER forget that because that was the birth of the original Tea Party Movement. Also remember that when we raised $4.3 million in one day just a month before, it showed the elites that we weren't spamming the polls and we were indeed for real and that Ron Paul had huge support. Glenn Beck called us terrorists which most of us will NEVER forget though we did get other positive news coverage as a result. However, when we raised $6.5 million NONE of them even cared to mention it. They did mention Rudy's Italian leather shoes because that was news worthy during a presidential campaign but Ron Paul's supporters without his direction or instruction shattering the all time single day find raising record wasn't. Let that be a lesson to ALL of us to continue to do whatever we can to overcome the mainstream media's influence on our political structures.

----------


## Brett85

> 6 million
> I believe this one will make it into 3rd place behind nov 5th


Is there any way we can ever get a number like 6 million again?  Or are the amounts lower because the economy is so weak?

----------


## RhinoRoberts

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$20.12
Transaction ID: 	303366608
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 15:32:50

----------


## afwjam

> starting tomorrow we plaster Youtube, Facebook, Meetup, and news articles with the news of the constitution day moneybomb.


Agreed, I hope everyone can get on board and stop trying to fight the moneybombs the campaign obviously needs.

----------


## RSLudlum

Dear Shawn,

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $20.12
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 15:32:24
Transaction ID: 1XT99160BE7448606

----------


## rbohlig

I had originally pledged $76 but woke up feeling extra generous today...

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:	$100.00
Transaction ID:	303366421
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 15:31:44


HAPPY BIRTHDAY RON!

----------


## matt0611

> Is there any way we can ever get a number like 6 million again?  Or are the amounts lower because the economy is so weak?


We could surpass those numbers this campaign. Those were better economic times and it was latter in the campaign. We can definitely get to that ballpark again this year if we keep up this momentum though IMO.

----------


## Eric21ND

> What's the most money Ron Paul has ever raised from a money bomb?


6 million plus change

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Thread total: *$13,586*

----------


## afwjam

We will have our 6 million dollar day later in oct-dec. Right now we need to have monthly moneybombs that keep the campaign going. This moneybomb is turning out to be a great success, we will hit 1.5 and then some. 2 million dollars in august is nothing to sneeze at. If we start promoting now, the constitution moneybomb could be better yet.

----------


## TexMac

> Is there any way we can ever get a number like 6 million again?  Or are the amounts lower because the economy is so weak?


It can happen again.  It's about the number of supporters, everyone can give a little.  I don't know where the lists are, but go back and look at the donation amounts.  They are all small.

----------


## kylejack

> Is there any way we can ever get a number like 6 million again?  Or are the amounts lower because the economy is so weak?


The money bombs will get more successful as the campaign heats up and there are more debates and news coverage.  Q2 2011 fundraising was around double Q2 2007.  Expect some big bombs by October or maybe November.

----------


## jaumen

My pledge is fulfilled.  Wish I could give more.  If you haven't given yet, keep it rolling!

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:	$50.00
Transaction ID:	303367977
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 15:39:22

----------


## AmberH

1:40- 788,724    2:40- 867,705  =  78,981 per hour

2:40- 867,705    3:40- 941,117 =    73, 412 per hour

----------


## Brett85

I don't feel like my money is being wasted this year either, because the campaign has actually put out great commercials so far.  It's been a million times better than the commercials the last time around.

----------


## afwjam

> I don't feel like my money is being wasted this year either, because the campaign has actually put out great commercials so far.  It's been a million times better than the commercials the last time around.


This is a totally different campaign, they are in it to win it. It wont be as exciting, we will have more support and it is going to take a steady stream of money.

----------


## The One

> I don't feel like my money is being wasted this year either, because the campaign has actually put out great commercials so far.  It's been a million times better than the commercials the last time around.


The campaign's commercials are catching on...I'm telling ya.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> What's the most money Ron Paul has ever raised from a money bomb?


$6.2 million on 16 December 2007.

Which is why we need to reprise that idea and double it this year.

----------


## Brent Pierce

Dear Brent,

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $22.74
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 15:52:59


Thank you,
Ron Paul 2012 PCC

----------


## PatriotOne

Just saw a name in my area on the ticker that I recognized.  A real estate agent I have done some biz with in the past.  Ya know he's catchin on when acquaintences are donating.

----------


## trey4sports

> $6.2 million on 16 December 2007.
> 
> Which is why we need to reprise that idea and double it this year.




It will also get some great Tea Party media. It would be pretty hard for Perry/Bachmann to claim THEY are the Tea party candidate after Ron Paul raises 10,000,000 on Decemeber 16th!

----------


## surf

4:20 west coast pledge here.

anyone with me?

----------


## RhinoRoberts

it's definitely not as exciting  ... but I think some of that is b/c "waking up" itself is extremely exciting!  

but the amount of support, the near tipping point we are at, it's hard to be underwhelmed.

----------


## Eric21ND

> It will also get some great Tea Party media. It would be pretty hard for Perry/Bachmann to claim THEY are the Tea party candidate after Ron Paul raises 10,000,000 on Decemeber 16th!


We need to start promoting Dec 16th and Nov 11th.

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> 4:20 west coast pledge here.
> 
> anyone with me?


I've got a Kenny Roger's Oven-Stuffer Roaster set aside for when the ticker goes over $1 million.

----------


## hueylong

Both 11-11-11 and December 16th are Fridays.  I think that's possibly the best day of the week for a Money Bomb.

----------


## trey4sports

> We need to start promoting Dec 16th and Nov 11th.


we have 2 money-bombs ahead of those.

----------


## PatriotOne

> I literally scrounged up all my change this morning and deposited an extra $5.00 in my account, just to squeeze a little more into this one. I don't have a penny to my name, except what I have in stocks. 
> 
> Amount:	$5.07
> Transaction ID:	303351069
> Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 14:19:23
> 
> Only for you Dr. Paul!


The sentiment behind this donation is worth a million bucks.  Kind of made me teary eyed.  Bravo.

----------


## CasualApathy

In other news, we are approaching 1 million raised !

----------


## IndianaPolitico

We are closing in quickly!

----------


## lucky_bg

The ticker has slowed down. Can anyone fix it?!

----------


## PatriotOne

> 4:20 west coast pledge here.
> 
> anyone with me?


Washingtonian on deck here.  Ready when you are.

----------


## CasualApathy

> The ticker has slowed down. Can anyone fix it?!


Ron asked for 1,5 million dollars, and I think that's pretty much exactly what he will get - with 4 days notice. (I wish I had friends like us)

----------


## CasualApathy

//double post - oops

----------


## kr1963

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!

*Amount:     $10.00
Transaction ID:     303373068
Transaction date/time:     2011-08-20 16:05:36*

I am sorry this aint more
I have been fighting cancer for 2 years & I am on Food stamps & disability
Thats a measley $674 per month  & $170 in stamps.
I know that if RP had his way those entitlements would disappear so I am lucky to have them while I recover.
We will have to come up with another system entirely to handle health care.
I am lucky to have found a MD who has a vaccine that cures cancer. (I hope to to be able to tell Dr Paul about this MD personally SOON!)
With out that I would be dead or dying.

However I only say this b/c if I can donate money & be living on NOTHING...
ANYONE can be donating to this man & OUR CAUSE!

DO IT!

K

----------


## CasualApathy

Let's do this!

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Thread total: *$13,668*

----------


## rajibo

> I don't feel like my money is being wasted this year either, because the campaign has actually put out great commercials so far.  It's been a million times better than the commercials the last time around.


This was a bad commercial???

----------


## chudrockz

> I literally scrounged up all my change this morning and deposited an extra $5.00 in my account, just to squeeze a little more into this one. I don't have a penny to my name, except what I have in stocks. 
> 
> Amount:	$5.07
> Transaction ID:	303351069
> Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 14:19:23
> 
> Only for you Dr. Paul!


I'm a guy in Minnesota. The place where introverts stare at their shoes, and extroverts stare at other peoples' shoes, so I'm not easily given to emotional displays. But this just made me shed a tear in happiness.

+rep!!!

----------


## bunklocoempire

*Thank you!
Thank you for your generous donation!*

*Amount: $100.00 
Transaction ID: 303376449 
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 16:24:11* 

Happy Birthday Dr. Ron, thank you very much for your efforts!!

Bunkloco

----------


## CaptUSA

So close to $1 million...  Should be just a few minutes!!!

----------


## Occam's Banana

Less than $5,000 away form $1 million ....

----------


## JohnGalt23g

Ron Paul, this million dollar lung choking hit off the chalice is for you sir!!  God Bless!!

----------


## cero

lol site is getting hammered

----------


## dusman

$2,500 to go until $1 million!

----------


## realtonygoodwin

I was about to pull the trigger on a pocket Constitution and some Tax Free Tips card...when I saw this!



> * Please note a $12 surcharge for shipments to AK and HI will be added during checkout


What is the deal with that? I purchased a couple bumper stickers and a window sign before from the store and there was no $12 surcharge...

----------


## IterTemporis

1 million

----------


## dusman

:: Does the $1million dollar Ron Paul moneybomb dance ::

----------


## CaptUSA

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hueylong

$ 1 million!  Nice.

----------


## Occam's Banana

BAM! There it is! $1,000,000! Wooohoooo!

----------


## CasualApathy



----------


## RonPaulFever

> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> 
> *Amount:     $10.00
> Transaction ID:     303373068
> Transaction date/time:     2011-08-20 16:05:36*
> 
> I am sorry this aint more
> ...


Your donation means just as much as anyone else's.  $10 from someone in your situation was given from the heart and that's what counts.  Keep fighting and get well

----------


## kill the banks



----------


## NJames

$1,002,735

----------


## Jwatt84

1 million. lets hope we make 2 million.

----------


## Carehn

> I was about to pull the trigger on a pocket Constitution and some Tax Free Tips card...when I saw this!
> 
> 
> What is the deal with that? I purchased a couple bumper stickers and a window sign before from the store and there was no $12 surcharge...


You can complain about the price of the online store but you don't exactly go their to shop cost. Its not the point of the store to be cheap. So cough it up for the cause and stop bitching about the price of your lobster!

----------


## growburn13

> :: Does the $1million dollar Ron Paul moneybomb dance ::

----------


## sadam

Wow I must say I am impressed with this money bomb considering leading up to Ames donating to the campaign was being pushed hard. Seems like everyone is super excited about Rons kick ass performance in Iowa and the only way we know how to celebrate is to donate to Ron! Bombs away!

----------


## trey4sports

Push-it-to-the-limit

----------


## specsaregood

> 1 million. lets hope we make 2 million.


I'd say the 1.5 million bar is high enough of a target for now.   If we hit that it, will be a complete win.

----------


## Aliangel

Major resistance at 1.5 M

----------


## tfurrh



----------


## bunklocoempire

Mt. View *Hawaii* and the "class" of October 2007 represents...

Do you? 

Come on, where's Mt. View *California*?  Or the RPF's other "classes" of whenever?









Bunkloco

----------


## svobody

In for 10


Confirmation Number: 3FB35406TG189954Y	Placed on Aug 20, 2011
Purpose	Donation
amount
Ron Paul 2012	$10.76 USD
Total Amount:	$10.76 USD


Will donate 100 on Monday when my bank transfer clears

----------


## trey4sports

> 1 million. lets hope we make 2 million.


I think 2 million would be really nice. The campaign hasn't sent out an email reminder as far as I know so we will probably get a healthy bump when that happens.

----------


## kylejack

Just a half million left to go to hit the requested goal!

----------


## AmberH

1:40- 788,724 2:40- 867,705 = 78,981 per hour

2:40- 867,705 3:40- 941,117 = 73,412 per hour

3:40- 941,117   4:40-  1,008,570 =   67,458 per hour

----------


## realtonygoodwin

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$5.00
Transaction ID: 	30337****
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 16:40:02

----------


## jpw42

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $25.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 10:57:01
Transaction ID: 303298898

----------


## CasualApathy

The Limit
The Limit
The Limit
The Limit
The Limit!

----------


## Occam's Banana

> 


Oh, I am SO saving that GIF/URL for future use.

----------


## Chowder

It's over one million!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! If they keep the ticker up past midnight we might make over 2 million maybe just maybe 2.5 million.

----------


## CasualApathy

> Oh, I am SO saving that GIF/URL for future use.


I think that gif has been around as long as the internet, it's a true classic

----------


## kr1963

Broke a MILLION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kylejack

Need to average about $70K per hour to hit 1.5M by 12 midnight CST.

----------


## jkr

Amount: 	$20.12
Transaction ID: 	303380112
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 16:44:13

----------


## kr1963

> Your donation means just as much as anyone else's.  $10 from someone in your situation was given from the heart and that's what counts.  Keep fighting and get well


Thanks RPF...there will be more...

----------


## CasualApathy

Hit the wheel and double the stakes
throttle wide open like a bat out of hell
and you crash the gates
(crash the gates)

Going for the back of beyond
Nothing gonna stop you
there's nothing that strong 
So close now you're nearly at the brink
so, push it

(Ooo yeah!)

----------


## SpicyTurkey

Amount:	$20.12
Transaction ID:	303380114
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 16:44:13

----------


## libertybrewcity

Amount: 	$20.12
Transaction ID: 	303381559
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 16:52:33

Well done everyone!

----------


## d1sCo

*For Liberty!* 

Donation amount: $250.27
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 16:41:47
Transaction ID: 3033xxxx

----------


## Patrick Henry

Another towards *Operation:* Top Gun

Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:	$25.00
Transaction ID:	06R3849372898282F
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 16:58:43

----------


## Romulus

Donation amount: $50.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 17:04:30
Transaction ID: 0PH33877VE3273941

----------


## SpicyTurkey

Another donation from me:

Amount:	$50.00
Transaction ID:	303384265
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 17:07:52

That puts me at 75$

Anyone want to match? I dare ya.

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Thread total: *$14,243*

----------


## Canadian4Liberty

Come on guys, let's hit $20,000!

----------


## Occam's Banana

I was going to be "responsible" and only go in for $20.00 this time around.
Then I was like, "Nah, that's not good enough - $50.00!"
But even that's not doing it for me, so ...

Donation amount: $100.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 16:36:43
Transaction ID: 303378754

Rent's going to be a close thing next month. Definitely worth it, though!
It's a good thing I like mac & cheese with hot dogs ...

----------


## SpicyTurkey

> I was going to be "responsible" and only go in for $20.00 this time around.
> Then I was like, "Nah, that's not good enough - $50.00!"
> But even that's not doing it for me, so ...
> 
> Donation amount: $100.00
> Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 16:36:43
> Transaction ID: 303378754
> 
> Rent's going to be a close thing next month. Definitely worth it, though!
> It's a good thing I like mac & cheese with hot dogs ...


+rep

----------


## Corey

Here are your transaction details:
 Donation amount: $50.00
 Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 17:20:31
 Transaction ID: 303386307

----------


## thomas-in-ky

I donated $250 this morning, but now that we have hit $1,000,00... I ordered some STUFF!  Woohoo!!

Amount:	$51.46
Transaction ID:	303385470
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 17:15:26

----------


## TexMac

I ordered some stuff from the store at the million mark, too:

Donation amount: $44.50
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 16:32:05
Transaction ID: 2JX02550UM062081K

----------


## Ronpauljones

You guys are amazing. It is awesome to see so many people that believe in freedom enough to do this.

----------


## civusamericanus

Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:	$100.00
Transaction ID:	30338xxxxx
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 17:34:49

----------


## AmberH

> I was going to be "responsible" and only go in for $20.00 this time around.
> Then I was like, "Nah, that's not good enough - $50.00!"
> But even that's not doing it for me, so ...
> 
> Donation amount: $100.00
> Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 16:36:43
> Transaction ID: 303378754
> 
> Rent's going to be a close thing next month. Definitely worth it, though!
> It's a good thing I like mac & cheese with hot dogs ...


Hit dirt
Shake tree
Split sky
Part sea

Strip smile
Lose cool
Bleed the day
And break the rule

Live win
Dare fail
Eat the dirt
And bite the nail

Then make me miss you...
Then make me miss you...

So wash your face away with dirt
It don't feel good until it hurts
So take this world and shake it
Come squeeze and suck the day
Come carpe diem, baby

You inspired me to donate again

----------


## Michigan11

> Thank you!
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> 
> 
> Amount: $50.00 
> Transaction ID: 303390136 
> Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 17:43:43



1776!

----------


## afmatt

Have a wedding to pay off - but this is important.

Donation amount: $50.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 16:51:47
Transaction ID: 303381416

----------


## AmberH

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$38.50
Transaction ID: 	303391502
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 17:52:05

----------


## D.A.S.

Thank you for your generous donation...

Donation amount: $20.12
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 14:17:56
Transaction ID: 303350721

But later this evening, I am buying the "Defender of the Constitution" T-shirt as well, which will count to the Moneybomb total.

----------


## The New Fury

Donation amount: $26.08
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 17:47:16
Transaction ID: 303390726

----------


## JamesButabi

Already did my big one, but got a few things sold and stepped up for round 2.  ONWARD

Amount:	$44.00
Transaction ID:	303393328
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 18:03:54

----------


## KhunJean

Anyone of you have an online shop where i can buy something and pay with paypal?
I am not a US citizen and really want to donate to this moneybomb.
I am thinking about $100.

----------


## kr1963

over 1.1 million @ 7 pm EDT....if we include HAWAII we have another 10 hours of fundraising ahead of us!

----------


## thehighwaymanq

Thread total: *$14,766*

----------


## JohnGalt23g

3/4 of the way there.

----------


## eduardo89

I posted the link for the money bomb and left a small message on the profiles of 3 of my friends who are active duty military and they all replied saying thanks and told me they'd donate $50 each! Hope they did lol

----------


## surf

Amount: $20.12 
Transaction ID: 30339xxxx 
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 18:21:20 

will do more if Sounders pick up 3 points in Dallas tonight

----------


## Endthefednow

Hi all, I was going to donate $50.00 today but after I realized that I do not have any Ron Paul swag.
I figured I should do a little shopping!!

Amount: 	$105.24
Transaction ID: 	303398855
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 18:43:06

with my $100 from yesterday and today`s purchase
brings my total for Ron Paul`s B-Day to $205.24

Go Ron Paul GO!!!

----------


## Wisescarab

I am unemployed, this is all I can do.

First time I have ever donated, to any campaign. Few of my friends will be donating later today. First time, former democrats.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $20.12
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 18:25:37
Transaction ID: 303396579

----------


## RonPaulFever

> this is all I can do.


That's the point!  Every dollar counts

----------


## Michael Landon

Amount: $47.50 
Transaction ID: 303397078 
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 18:29:31 

- ML

----------


## JohnGalt23g

Amount: $100.00 
Transaction ID: 303400934 
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 18:59:45 

There's $100 for a cake for Ron.  Happy Birthday to you, Dr. Paul!

Now who will put some candles on that cake... there's 76 of them, I believe.

----------


## RonPaulFever

My 2nd donation today, from the mini-bomb thread:

Dear xxxxxxx,

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $20.12
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 19:00:03
Transaction ID: 8GK821471Bxxxxxxx


Thank you,
Ron Paul 2012 PCC

----------


## afwjam

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:	$75.50
Transaction ID:	303401066
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 19:00:51

----------


## rajibo

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $50.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 19:01:51

----------


## CaptUSA

Second one for me too!

Thank you for your generous donation!


Amount: $48.00 
Transaction ID: 303401280 
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 19:02:35

----------


## CrissyNY

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$201.20
Transaction ID: 	303401753
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 19:06:39

----------


## BrunswickGuy

> Anyone of you have an online shop where i can buy something and pay with paypal?
> I am not a US citizen and really want to donate to this moneybomb.
> I am thinking about $100.


ronpaulswag.com is the place to go for us non-us types

----------


## NYgs23

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $20.12
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 19:04:47

----------


## IndianaPolitico

Amount: $100.00 
Transaction ID: 5A783648TY475293M 
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 19:11:57 

50 from me, and 50 from my parents.

----------


## Salvial

Love the decision to post graphs and text instead of the ticker!

4 HOURS LEFT (Eastern time  )

----------


## Son of Detroit

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $25.50
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 19:11:07

----------


## Pizzo

Dear Dominick,

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $44.92
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 19:14:36
Transaction ID: 55C139929XXXXXX

Second go around.  Ordered some stickers.  Keep it up guys and gals!

----------


## IndianaPolitico

> Amount: $100.00 
> Transaction ID: 5A783648TY475293M 
> Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 19:11:57 
> 
> 50 from me, and 50 from my parents.


This is for those who don't plan on donating. If I, as a teenager who makes money by mowing yards, can donate, so can you!

----------


## liberalnurse

Made $68.00 today at my yard sale.  Total donation $150.00.  Happy Birthday Bomb, Ron.

----------


## KhunJean

> This is for those who don't plan on donating. If I, as a teenager who makes money by mowing yards, can donate, so can you!


With that attitude i see no government handouts in your future.

----------


## blsheets

Second of the Day!

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:	$20.12
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 19:24:18

----------


## RonPaulFever

I'm getting nervous.  Are we gonna make it?

----------


## Karsten

> Second of the Day!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> Amount:	$20.12
> Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 19:24:18


As John Mccain would say, "Make it 100!"

----------


## anewvoice

Happy B-Day Ron Paul!

Here are your transaction details:
 Donation amount: $78.75
 Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 19:21:18
 Transaction ID: 303403305

Loving that new t-shirt, got one for me and my equally Ron Paul loving wife!

----------


## afwjam

> I'm getting nervous.  Are we gonna make it?


Yes the campaign just sent out another e-mail

----------


## Ronulus

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $20.50
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 19:31:19

Just made my donation.

----------


## V3n

I'm sorry guys... this is the last time I'm going to donate to the campaign.  



Because I just MAXED OUT!!!  

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $2000.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 19:33:25
Transaction ID: 3xx4xx48x

($500 already donated in previous moneybombs/purchases)

((I'ma be clipping a LOT of coupons for the next several months!!))

----------


## CaptUSA

> I'm sorry guys... this is the last time I'm going to donate to the campaign.


You'll just have to go to RevPac now...

Seriously, though, +REP!!

That was awesome!

----------


## RonPaulFever

> I'm sorry guys... this is the last time I'm going to donate to the campaign.  
> 
> 
> 
> Because I just MAXED OUT!!!  
> 
> Here are your transaction details:
> Donation amount: $2000.00
> Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 19:33:25
> ...

----------


## fearthereaperx

Free 2012 wristband with an order of a shirt! http://limitedhangout.bigcartel.com

----------


## JohnGalt23g

> I'm sorry guys... this is the last time I'm going to donate to the campaign.  
> 
> 
> 
> Because I just MAXED OUT!!!  
> 
> Here are your transaction details:
> Donation amount: $2000.00
> Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 19:33:25
> ...


Sir this bong hit is done in your honor... you are truly a great American!!

----------


## AmberH

> I'm getting nervous.  Are we gonna make it?



At the current pace, we are right on track to make it.

----------


## mpdsapuser

I got the white Ron Paul t-shirt.
----------------------------------

Dear Michael,

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $24.50
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 19:46:19

----------


## LopTarDaBoo

Amount:	$20.12
Transaction ID:	303405876
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 19:49:51

Happy birthday Ron!

----------


## Chowder

Wooot! just hit 1.25! Onward to 1.5 million! I get off at work around 2 am when I come back I'd better see past 1.5 million! ^_^ For Liberty! RP 2012! Thanks guys!

----------


## devil21

I donated $20.12 a couple days ago so today I got a couple yard signs 

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $18.50
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 19:51:05

----------


## bolidew

> I'm sorry guys... this is the last time I'm going to donate to the campaign.  
> 
> 
> 
> Because I just MAXED OUT!!!  
> 
> Here are your transaction details:
> Donation amount: $2000.00
> Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 19:33:25
> ...


Kudos and it is your happiness that really matters.

----------


## V3n

I only did it for the rep! 

I've been fortunate in this economy to be able to keep my job - I wouldn't say I'm "well off" or "wealthy" but I'm comfortable and don't require much to be happy.

The folks giving their LAST $20, or $5 that means they're skipping a meal this week - they're the real heroes!

----------


## parocks

Donation amount: $50.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 19:20:14
Transaction ID: 303403195

Happy birthday Ron! 

1.258M right now.

----------


## Adam Kokesh

http://logotournament.com/contests/v..._ron_paul_2012

A little birthday present for the good doctor. Please pass on, especially to designers!

----------


## Chieppa1

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$20.12

----------


## randy9294

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$10.00
Transaction ID: 	303xxxxxx
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 19:48:10

I don't have much, but considering the good doctor and I share the same birthday, I thought it only fitting to give what I could. Happy Birthday Ron!

----------


## parocks

Has anyone thought of bringing their ipads (or tablets w/ flash) to bars?  Show people the flash animations with the 1.2 Million 1.3 Million 1.4 Million.  Drunk people in their 20s. With credit cards.  In bars.

----------


## V3n

> Has anyone thought of bringing their ipads (or tablets w/ flash) to bars?  Show people the flash animations with the 1.2 Million 1.3 Million 1.4 Million.  Drunk people in their 20s. With credit cards.  In bars.


Dude - that's awesome!!  You should go post that on his Facebook page (getting lots of hits right now) - bring your "No Tax on Tips" cards!

----------


## RonPaulFever

> Has anyone thought of bringing their ipads (or tablets w/ flash) to bars?  Show people the flash animations with the 1.2 Million 1.3 Million 1.4 Million.  Drunk people in their 20s. With credit cards.  In bars.


There are two things you never discuss in bars: politics and religion.

----------


## Inkblots

> http://logotournament.com/contests/v..._ron_paul_2012
> 
> A little birthday present for the good doctor. Please pass on, especially to designers!


Wonderful!

----------


## D.A.S.

And here is my second one:

Thank you for your generous donation...

Donation amount: $25.50
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 20:02:29
Transaction ID: 303406876

----------


## Carson

Happy Birthday *Ron Paul*.


*
Happy birthday RON PAUL RON PAUL RON PAUL* thread on fark.com

http://www.fark.com/comments/6495173...-PAUL-RON-PAUL


Some pretty good comments like:

_why is the MSM ignoring this story?_

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Anyone down for a $10 push at 10 EST?

----------


## Bruno

Who wants to help match my next $100?

----------


## Lord Xar

> Who wants to help match my next $100?


Here you go :-)

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$100.00
Transaction ID: 	303408***
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 20:24:33

----------


## economics102

Ron Paul is the hero that stood on the shoulders of tens of thousands of smaller heroes

----------


## Schueltar

Amount:	$50.00
Transaction ID:	xxxxxxxxx
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 20:21:21

Been awhile since Ive been able to post anything,

----------


## Shane Harris

holy crap were actually gonna break the ticker and beat all the other bombs from this campaign. i did not think this would break a million a few days ago. only like a week of pushing it? whereas ready ames fire had over a month and only hit 500,000. so random. i will be seriously impressed if we can have any other bomb exceed 5 million like last go around

----------


## Oddone

The AMES poll and this past week has brought the supports back out, it will only grow. As we get closer and closer to January we will explode, I think the next Money bomb will be huge. I didn't even know about the last money bomb, but now I'm in for the long run.

----------


## Bruno

> Here you go :-)
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> 
> Amount: 	$100.00
> Transaction ID: 	303408***
> Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 20:24:33


That was quick! + rep and thanks! 


Confirmation Number: 9U534562VJ8***** 	
Placed on Aug 20, 2011
Purpose	Donation
amount
Ron Paul 2012	$100.00 USD
Total Amount:	$100.00 USD

----------


## Legend1104

Thank you!
Thank you for your generous donation!


Amount: $20.12 
Transaction ID:------------
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 20:44:40

----------


## mczerone

Do we have a running total on member donations (in this thread or otherwise)?

W/e, add another Grant to it.

Amount: 	$50.00
Transaction ID: 	3x3x0xxxx
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 20:42:24

----------


## V3n

> holy crap were actually gonna break the ticker and beat all the other bombs from this campaign. i did not think this would break a million a few days ago. only like a week of pushing it? whereas ready ames fire had over a month and only hit 500,000. so random. i will be seriously impressed if we can have any other bomb exceed 5 million like last go around


Holy crap we broke the ticker!!

----------


## evadmurd

What happened to the campaign ticker?

----------


## afwjam

Nothing, its still working.

----------


## V3n

I'm not seeing it at the main page - donations (and ticker) can still be entered/seen here: https://secure.ronpaul2012.com/index.php

----------


## crhoades

Onward to 2M!

Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:	$250.00
Transaction ID:	303410014
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 20:51:34

----------


## Matthew Zak

Are we going to fall short of 1.5?

----------


## parocks

competition in bars on money bomb day - the top 3 bars who raise the most money get a Ron Paul appearance.

The people in NH in Portsmouth, right now, should be buying people drinks in bars, with a android tablet handy, ready to take the contributions from the Ron Paul Supporters they've made.

Shemdogg?

----------


## Shelton88

i think we will be over 1.5milly

----------


## afwjam

Dear Andrew,

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $10.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 21:01:46
Transaction ID: 86218555U82308940


Thank you,
Ron Paul 2012 PCC

----------


## SlowSki

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $25.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 20:32:01
Transaction ID: 303408931

----------


## Bruno

> Are we going to fall short of 1.5?


Not a chance.  We are almost there.

----------


## RonPaulFever

Site has crashed

----------


## thechitowncubs

> Site has crashed

----------


## cero

lol dang it guys

----------


## IndianaPolitico

NOOOO! The site is having trouble. It wasn't working for a while for me, but now I can get to the main page. But now the main ticker is not functioning. My friends, us "rabid" followers, have pushed the site to it's limit... YAY! =)

----------


## ord33

I got this message after trying to submit my donation: Blocked by mod_slotlimit. More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

Any computer experts know what this means?

----------


## TheViper

https://secure.ronpaul2012.com/index.php

Use that link.  It works.

----------


## Inkblots

The site's down?  Is there any way to contact the campaign, or should we assume they know about it already?

EDIT: well, I guess they do, since it's back up now.

----------


## Inkblots

> https://secure.ronpaul2012.com/index.php
> 
> Use that link.  It works.


Great work.  +rep

----------


## mello

I just added my $201.20 & didn't have a problem.
It's up to 1,351,067 now!!! So close.

----------


## AmberH

I get this   Blocked by mod_slotlimit. More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

----------


## european

The campaign should have an emergency plan and inform people through facebook or something. Or release a tweet (dunno if they are on twitter at all to be honest, since I dont make use of that). But this might cost money (but I think there will be a spike in donations just afterwards)

----------


## IterTemporis

I calculated the new thread total since thehighwaymanq hasn't updated it yet.

Thread total: *$18,806.77*

----------


## Inkblots

Heh, check out the money/min chart at the top of the page.  To the moooon!

EDIT: well, it's fixed now, so this post makes no sense.

----------


## evadmurd

If you've already donated, stay way from the site to help keep it up for late comers.

----------


## Tunink

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$75.00
Transaction ID: 	303411165
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 21:18:46

----------


## dagnybell

The RP site is totally down...

...Back up now. Whew!!

----------


## afwjam

Lets get this thread to 20K!

----------


## matt0611

Just use https://secure.ronpaul2012.com/?sr=fb8201
Still works fine for me.

----------


## Epic

Official campaign site is down for me.

edit: secure version works.

----------


## Tunink

https://secure.ronpaul2012.com/index.php still works

----------


## V3n

I'm still getting on at: https://secure.ronpaul2012.com/  but the ticker done broke!

----------


## ord33

How long does it usually take you guys to get an e-mail confirmation? It has been about 20 minutes or so for me without anything. I was worried about it not going through because it said something like "Processing your request" and stayed like that for quite a while without anything happening (or any progress bar or anything).

----------


## Michael P

Trying to donate but can't get on the site...

"Blocked by mod_slotlimit. More information about this error may be available in the server error log."

----------


## Benjam

The site seems really busy. I've had issues getting the page to load.

----------


## IterTemporis

A double-edged sword..

Lots of people wish to donate, but the site can't handle that many..?

----------


## The Midnight Ride

Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:	$20.12
Transaction ID:	303411194
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 21:19:22


First donation to any campaign!

----------


## V3n

They know - they updated their Facebook with the secure site.

Please don't go there just to look, if the main site is already broken, we don't need to add traffic to the secure site that may break it, unless it is to donate. (that's from me, not the campaign)

----------


## ihsv

Zoiks

----------


## RonPaulFever

> How long does it usually take you guys to get an e-mail confirmation? It has been about 20 minutes or so for me without anything. I was worried about it not going through because it said something like "Processing your request" and stayed like that for quite a while without anything happening (or any progress bar or anything).


Same thing happened to me.  It's been 25 minutes and no email or pending charge to my bank account.

----------


## V3n

> How long does it usually take you guys to get an e-mail confirmation? It has been about 20 minutes or so for me without anything. I was worried about it not going through because it said something like "Processing your request" and stayed like that for quite a while without anything happening (or any progress bar or anything).


I got confirmation almost immediately - but they are having site issues right now.  If you paid with a credit/debit card, you may want to check that site to see if the charge has been added.

----------


## Number19

> Lets get this thread to 20K!


What is this? I just donated $100 - no problem at all with the donation web page - how do I get counted with the thread total?

----------


## Pizzo

Round 3 : Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $10.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 21:22:43
Transaction ID: 2WA08065CNXXXXXXX



For people having trouble, here is the link to the secure site:  https://secure.ronpaul2012.com/

----------


## Matthew Zak

When is it over? An hour and a half from now?

----------


## Inkblots

> What is this? I just donated $100 - no problem at all with the donation web page - how do I get counted with the thread total?


Don't worry, folks are going through and adding to the running total every hour or so.  All you need to do is post up your transaction details to be added in.

We were up to $18800 at last count, so we must be getting very close by now.

----------


## IterTemporis

> What is this? I just donated $100 - no problem at all with the donation web page - how do I get counted with the thread total?


I added you.

New thread total: *$19,011.89*

----------


## afwjam

> I added you.
> 
> New thread total: *$19,011.89*


Awesome! $1000 left to go....

----------


## Shane Harris

> When is it over? An hour and a half from now?


if it is up until 11:59 hawaii time then we still have 7.5 hours lol

----------


## RonPaulFever

I put up $20.12 at 10PM EST, but haven't received a confirmation email.

----------


## afwjam

Dont go to the site unless you are donating.

----------


## lucky_bg

I think this is deliberate diversion by evil Dr No. Just to make us 'rabid' supporters go check ticker by donating money

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$201.20
Transaction ID: 	303411626
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 21:29:05

Too bad I won't get the satisfaction of seeing my name on the site, oh well. Btw, Free Talk Live talked about the blue republican concept tonight, stay tuned for the podcast. They have like 110 affiliates tonight, also are in some major liberal zones.

Actually, this site is kinda back up.

----------


## ord33

> I got confirmation almost immediately - but they are having site issues right now.  If you paid with a credit/debit card, you may want to check that site to see if the charge has been added.


Thanks, I went through and did it again. This time I definitely got confirmation:


Thank you!
Thank you for your generous donation!


Amount: $20.12 
Transaction ID: 303411713 
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 21:31:23 

So it is either $20.12 or $40.24, but I don't think the first one went through. If it did, oh well, Ron Paul is worth my $40.24 and then some!

----------


## Michael P

Can't get into store  wanted a couple of those new T's

----------


## Inkblots

> I put up $20.12 at 10PM EST, but haven't received a confirmation email.


Hm, probably best to check your account, see if it's been debited.  If not, send the campaign an e-mail, unless you want to donate again and risk being double-charged.

----------


## afwjam

> Can't get into store  wanted a couple of those new T's


They are nice! I got some!

----------


## Inkblots

You know, for a campaign that's considered the embodiment of internet activism, you'd think they could put together a more robust web server.

Looking at the $/min chart above, this crash has really blunted the momentum we were building up.

----------


## blsheets

from facebook:

Ron Paul
The RonPaul2012.com website is under cyber attack. Our team is working to fix this as we speak. So sorry to all who have tried to make donations and could not. We'll have more info ASAP.

----------


## afwjam

> from facebook:
> 
> Ron Paul
> The RonPaul2012.com website is under cyber attack. Our team is working to fix this as we speak. So sorry to all who have tried to make donations and could not. We'll have more info ASAP.


I knew it!

----------


## Legend1104

Thank you!
Thank you for your generous donation!


Amount: $10.00 
Transaction ID:------- 
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 21:37:01 
Not much but I have already donated once today

----------


## V3n

> When is it over? An hour and a half from now?

----------


## Shelton88

Wow the man is really fighting for this.....

----------


## mpdsapuser

I.E. The website is being attacked by the establishment.

----------


## stang56k

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $75.84
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 13:27:59
Transaction ID: 303338990

----------


## Michael P

I'll donate tomorrow if I cant get it done. There is always a leftover bump the next day, ill be part of that for once.

----------


## IterTemporis

New thread total: *$19,298.93*

----------


## RonPaulFever

> Hm, probably best to check your account, see if it's been debited.  If not, send the campaign an e-mail, unless you want to donate again and risk being double-charged.


It's a risk worth taking and there's not enough time left for emails 

Dear RonPaulFever,

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $20.12
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 21:39:58
Transaction ID: 18F31281T4xxxxxxx


Thank you,
Ron Paul 2012 PCC

----------


## V3n

> from facebook:
> 
> Ron Paul
> The RonPaul2012.com website is under cyber attack. Our team is working to fix this as we speak. So sorry to all who have tried to make donations and could not. We'll have more info ASAP.


It's not about a single day total - we weren't going to break 6 mil today - we weren't going to be breaking news - if you want to donate - DONATE when you can - when the site is back - do NOT be discouraged - it's about the campaign, the message - not the day, not the "bomb".

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> from facebook:
> 
> Ron Paul
> The RonPaul2012.com website is under cyber attack. Our team is working to fix this as we speak. So sorry to all who have tried to make donations and could not. We'll have more info ASAP.


Wow they're really playing dirty this time, they're shaking in their boots

----------


## JK/SEA

EFF those bastards...just take this into 'overtime'....

----------


## kr1963

> from facebook:
> 
> Ron Paul
> The RonPaul2012.com website is under cyber attack. Our team is working to fix this as we speak. So sorry to all who have tried to make donations and could not. We'll have more info ASAP.


I thought that is what was happening. If any of you who thought that ANONYMOUS & WikiLeaks were the friends of Liberty guess again...

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> I thought that is what was happening. If any of you who thought that ANONYMOUS & WikiLeaks were the friends of Liberty guess again...


I doubt it's them. They would be bragging about it already.

----------


## rprprs

> It's not about a single day total - we weren't going to break 6 mil today - we weren't going to be breaking news - if you want to donate - DONATE when you can - when the site is back - do NOT be discouraged - it's about the campaign, the message - not the day, not the "bomb".


You're right, of course... but I'm still pissed.

----------


## Inkblots

> I thought that is what was happening. If any of you who thought that ANONYMOUS & WikiLeaks were the friends of Liberty guess again...


Hey, Wikileaks IS a friend of liberty in my book.  They don't do any hacking or espionage, they just report news as sources give it to them.

Now, Anonymous is an entirely different thing.  No hacker group is a friend of liberty, because their whole purpose is to infringe on the property rights of others.

----------


## Inkblots

> from facebook:
> 
> Ron Paul
> The RonPaul2012.com website is under cyber attack. Our team is working to fix this as we speak. So sorry to all who have tried to make donations and could not. We'll have more info ASAP.


Well, that's certainly frustrating, but look at the bright side:  we might get some news coverage out of this.

----------


## tfurrh

> from facebook:
> 
> Ron Paul
> The RonPaul2012.com website is under cyber attack. Our team is working to fix this as we speak. So sorry to all who have tried to make donations and could not. We'll have more info ASAP.

----------


## Matthew Zak

Jesus, we might need to get Anonymous to help fight these bastards off. Starting to feel like V for Vendetta in real life.

----------


## Oddone

I doubt Anonymous is running this attack, it isn't their style to attack people like Ron Paul. If anything they would support him.

----------


## kill the banks

banksters hack Ron Paul money bomb get life

----------


## RKoho

> Amount:	$20.12
> Transaction ID:	303412503
> Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 21:46:56


May buy something from the store if I see I can afford it.

----------


## V3n

Anon tweet yesterday: "No surprise here, but we would indeed welcome @RonPaul as next President of the United States. Definitely the smallest evil. #AntiSec"

They are not behind this.  http://twitter.com/#!/search/%40ronpaul

----------


## JoshS

Amount:	$201.20
Transaction ID:	303412979
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 21:57:00

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Amount:	$201.20
> Transaction ID:	303412979
> Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 21:57:00


Word and rep.

----------


## Matthew Zak

> I doubt Anonymous is running this attack, it isn't their style to attack people like Ron Paul. If anything they would support him.


I'm saying we need to recruit them, to help us.

----------


## Lafayette

Less than 100k  to go!

----------


## afwjam

> Amount:	$201.20
> Transaction ID:	303412979
> Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 21:57:00


 Great second post!

----------


## Evilfox

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: $35.00 
Transaction ID: 303413230 
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 22:02:27

----------


## IterTemporis

Thread total: *$19,555.25*

----------


## kr1963

> I doubt it's them. They would be bragging about it already.


ANONYMOUS is PRO-Wikileaks. Wikileaks is Conintellpro. THe former head of security of Google is on the Wikileaks board. Wikileaks gets a lot of info from "Anon" then shares it ONLY with Left wing MSM like CIA mouth piece NYT & Fed mouth piece Wash Post. ANON is also very anti-Scientology while Ron Paul has been a CCHR supporter, (which is a Scientology anti-pharma & anti-psychiatry group) for over 10 years. Figure it out. ;P

----------


## mr_x

happy birthday dr. paul! 




> Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.
> 
> Here are your transaction details:
> Donation amount: $50.00
> Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 20:11:43
> Transaction ID: 3XA12990PGxxxxxxxThank you,
> Ron Paul 2012 PCC




(this is from a bit earlier today.)

----------


## bunklocoempire

> ANONYMOUS is PRO-Wikileaks. Wikileaks is Conintellpro. THe former head of security of Google is on the Wikileaks board. Wikileaks gets a lot of info from "Anon" then shares it ONLY with Left wing MSM like CIA mouth piece NYT & Fed mouth piece Wash Post. ANON is also very anti-Scientology while Ron Paul has been a CCHR supporter, (which is a Scientology anti-pharma & anti-psychiatry group) for over 10 years. Figure it out. ;P


So where's Kevin Bacon in all that?


Bunkloco

----------


## bubbleboy

Amount: 	$50.00
Transaction ID: 	2R021897U5456640G
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 22:04:26

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Ticker back up and surging! Like over 3k per minute

----------


## kill the banks

stop play'n with us !

----------


## kr1963

> Hey, Wikileaks IS a friend of liberty in my book.  They don't do any hacking or espionage, they just report news as sources give it to them.
> 
> Now, Anonymous is an entirely different thing.  No hacker group is a friend of liberty, because their whole purpose is to infringe on the property rights of others.


If Wiki-leaks was really the friend of Liberty they would not have tried to debunk 9/11 truthers AND they would be attacking many things that RP attacks,: The FED, the FIAT currency, Obama's healthcare, Lobyists like Big Pharma etc BUT Wiki-leaks only releases things about the WAR. It only releases INFO to Left wing MSM mouth pieces & in Europe to Bilderberg mouth pieces like DER SPIEGEL. They are NOT anyones friend.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Ticker is still surging!

$1.415k+

Anyone excited so far?

----------


## Lovecraftian4Paul

I just couldn't resist doubling down:

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $20.12
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 22:09:53
Transaction ID: 303413565

----------


## CasualApathy

Holy smokes!

----------


## ctiger2

$200

----------


## Napolitanic Wars

> Ticker back up and surging! Like over 3k per minute


It says it's under construction.

Edit: ticker is displaying though.

----------


## eddie198

with this donation I'm at 150 for the day

Donation amount: $25.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 22:16:06
Transaction ID: 303413802

----------


## CasualApathy

1,422,185.26

----------


## rprprs

This is _really_ stretching my finances...but what the hell...
My second of the day...

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $100.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 22:16:33
Transaction ID: 303413821


Thank you,
Ron Paul 2012 PCC

----------


## Sentinelrv

Maybe they planned all this out to get people excited at the last minute, lol.

----------


## IterTemporis

> It says it's under construction. The ticker won't display.


It's up for me.

Thread total: *$20,000.37*

----------


## MJU1983

On the hacker note, I donated some money:

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:	$25.00
Transaction ID:	303413783
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 22:15:32

----------


## CasualApathy

Wow, an epic final push for 1,5 million, could it be?

*1,431,828.91*

----------


## FA.Hayek

is it me or are the donations picking up right now? holy smokes

----------


## CasualApathy

That was 10.000 in 4 minutes.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Wow, an epic final push for 1,5 million, could it be?
> 
> *1,431,828.91*


sitting at work with a big grin on my face RPF makes me proud

----------


## CasualApathy

*1,441,432.47*

This could actually happen, it's not stopping

----------


## eddie198

Had to donate again, I just love watching my name come up on the ticker!

Donation amount: $5.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 22:26:12
Transaction ID: 303414193

----------


## gjdavis60

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $100.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 22:03:44
Transaction ID: 303413285

----------


## Shane Harris

if this ticker is gonna be up until hawaii 11:59 id love to see it hit 1.8 million

----------


## Dark_Horse_Rider

> sitting at work with a big grin on my face RPF makes me proud



lmao at your new pic

----------


## doctor jones

Dear Dustin,

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $201.20
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 22:28:40
Transaction ID: 303414273


Thank you,
Ron Paul 2012 PCC

----------


## surf

thanks to Mauro Rosales and Kasey Keller the Sounders beat Dallas and i said i'd make another pledge if they did. forgive the small amount, but, well, you know.
Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $20.12
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 22:28:04

----------


## CasualApathy

*1,451,146.98*

----------


## kr1963

$1,451,449

----------


## kr1963

$1,453,460.70

----------


## Evilfox

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: $250.00 
Transaction ID: 303413830 
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 23:34:27

----------


## Evilfox

250^ for the last push, come on!

----------


## CasualApathy

That was 30.000 in 20 minutes with 50.000 and 20 minutes to go.

Let's do this 

Edit: the ticker moves fast, it's like 40k to go !

----------


## kr1963

$1,455,344.66

----------


## growburn13

> if this ticker is gonna be up until hawaii 11:59 id love to see it hit 1.8 million


I totally agree. 1.5-2.0 million in donations easily possible.

----------


## Lord Xar

> That was 30.000 in 20 minutes with 50.000 and 20 minutes to go.
> 
> Let's do this


It's not 20minutes.. west coast still has 3 hours.

We have over 3 hours to go.

----------


## Evilfox

Get pumped, donate!

----------


## kr1963

$1,459,203.03

----------


## kr1963

> It's not 20minutes.. west coast still has 3 hours.
> 
> We have over 3 hours to go.


I thought it was just a 24 hour cycle???

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> $1,459,203.03


 We're killing it now!

----------


## CasualApathy

*1,463,563.49*

----------


## kr1963

$1,463,563.49

----------


## NJames

Did anyone else just see "Recent Donor: Ben Bernanke"?

----------


## kr1963

$1,466,352.09

----------


## LibertyEsq

Everyone go all out right now 30k in 12 minutes we can do it if we all donate just one more time!

----------


## kr1963

$3000 per minute? At that rate will will make it....

----------


## rprprs

> I thought it was just a 24 hour cycle???


It is.  No offense to those putting a west coast/Hawaii spin on this but, if it starts eastern, it ends eastern.

----------


## Legend1104

> Did anyone else just see "Recent Donor: Ben Bernanke"?


He finally figured out that quantitative easying doesn't work.

----------


## kr1963

$1,469,203.33

----------


## CasualApathy

Omg u guys....

----------


## kr1963

$1,472,487.27

----------


## LibertyEsq

Everyone! Just one more donation! Dig Deep!

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$20.12
Transaction ID: 	303415077
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 22:51:30

----------


## Evilfox

> did anyone else just see "recent donor: Ben bernanke"?


epic!

----------


## kr1963

$1,474,214.55

----------


## kr1963

gonna be close....

----------


## kr1963

$1,475,271.15

----------


## RonPaul101.com

www.ronpaul101.com, late but would never miss it...!!!

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $76.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 22:32:34
Transaction ID: 303414431

----------


## 1stAmendguy

$25,000 IN 5 MINS!!! Lets do this! Just donated my $70

----------


## FSP-Rebel

5 for 25k

----------


## dagnybell

I wasn't going to donate for this one because I'm broke - but I just have to throw in a little something!

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: $20.12 
Transaction ID: 303415166 
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 22:54:15

----------


## kr1963

$1,477,745.23

----------


## kr1963

we need over $4k per minute here to make it

----------


## nasaal

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$10.00
Transaction ID: 	303415233
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 22:56:11

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> I wasn't going to donate for this one because I'm broke - but I just have to throw in a little something!
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation!
> 
> Amount: $20.12 
> Transaction ID: 303415166 
> Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 22:54:15


 Thanks to the real freedom fans that stood up today.

----------


## hueylong

Awesome.

----------


## kr1963

$1,480,649.07 we need $20k

----------


## Seth

I'm just a poor college student, but I had to go in for seconds!

Amount:	$10.00
Transaction ID:	303415252
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-20 22:56:34

----------


## Razmear

Down to about $20 to make it til next fridays paycheck, so maybe not so generous, but every little bit helps: 
Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$5.00
Transaction ID: 	7B531506MA192733Y
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 22:54:56

----------


## z9000

> We blocked the attack and are back on track. Since we missed time and donations, we are keeping the Money Bomb going until noon tomorrow. Please spread the word and make this a huge success!



Looks like we can go for 2!

----------


## RonPaulFever

> we need over $4k per minute here to make it


The site was down for a long time.  Taking an extra four or five midnutes after midnight to reach the goal isn't a big deal.

----------


## Legend1104

Well if we go by central then we still have an hour. Pacific and thats two. Either way we still will hit the mark. The media will still probably say 1.5 in about a day if they report at all so we succeed either way.

----------


## Matthew Zak

2 minutes left.

Eh close enough. Call it 1.5 mil.

----------


## Razmear

btw, been posting this to FB to keep the strain off the official site, please share if you like: 



> Dear Ticker Watchers: Please do not repeatedly reload the official site as it's under considerable stress at the moment.
> I have a ticker up at my site at http://RP12.COM/ It has the Ames graphics, but the info is updated in real time.
> There are no ads on my site, and I do not profit or loss from you going there, I'm just trying to defer some of the strain on the official site so folks can get thru to donate.

----------


## Tunink

"We blocked the attack and are back on track. Since we missed time and donations,_ we are keeping the Money Bomb going until noon tomorrow._ Please spread the word and make this a huge success!"

----------


## JoshS

if there was no attack. we make it easy, with some to spare.

----------


## kr1963

$1,483,459.18

----------


## Diashi

$1,482,798.58 @ 12 est

----------


## kr1963

$1,485,348.46

----------


## NYgs23

$1,484,434.90

15k off.

----------


## MJU1983

> "We blocked the attack and are back on track. Since we missed time and donations,_ we are keeping the Money Bomb going until noon tomorrow._ Please spread the word and make this a huge success!"


Saw that... Sweeeeeeeet!

----------


## hueylong

Don't we still get Central, Mountain and Pacific?  It's still Ron's birthday in Texas, after all!

----------


## kr1963

> if there was no attack. we make it easy, with some to spare.


Yea at midnite we were $14,000 short. Over 24 hours we were averaging $1031 per minute. If we had an extra 14 minutes we would have done it.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$20.12
Transaction ID: 	303415333
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 22:59:03

----------


## kr1963

$1,487,277.74

So ok if we have another 12 hours? At the current 24 hour rate will will have another $700,000 (aprx) which will break $2 MILLION? I say we go for it!

----------


## Pipeking

Don't be discouraged us left coasters will pick it up. Donated twice today and will once more after I get off work.

----------


## BucksforPaul

Happy B-day Dr. Paul!!

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $50.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 22:59:20
Transaction ID: 303415341

----------


## kr1963

$1,491,058.30

----------


## IterTemporis

> Yea at midnite we were $14,000 short. Over 24 hours we were averaging $1031 per minute. If we had an extra 14 minutes we would have done it.


The ticker was up before 12:00am yesterday, it 'officially' started off (aug. 20th 12:00 am EST) with about $90,000 already donated.

----------


## Shane Harris

pssh media doesnt know anything haha they reported the presidents day bomb at 700,000 even when it was only 400,000 (had started with 300,000)

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Maybe we can get up to 2 million with an extra half-day.

----------


## kr1963

$1,493,461.31

----------


## Pipeking

At the end of the day who cares what it was at midnight!!! the good Doc said he needed 1.5 mil and we gave that to him. Its all good.

----------


## kr1963

> The ticker was up before 12:00am yesterday, it 'officially' started off (aug. 20th 12:00 am EST) with about $90,000 already donated.


Ok thanks for that but still $2 Million by 12 noon by tomorrow would be AWESOME...

----------


## bunklocoempire

> Don't we still get Central, Mountain and Pacific?  It's still Ron's birthday in Texas, after all!


Darn straight!  It's 6:10 pm out here -Saturday!  The good Dr. has much support and in many time zones.



Bunkloco

----------


## Brett85

> Don't we still get Central, Mountain and Pacific?  It's still Ron's birthday in Texas, after all!


That's what I thought.  I don't know why we wouldn't be going by Central time.

----------


## CasualApathy

Almost there now, the big 1,5 - everything Ron asked for

----------


## kr1963

> At the end of the day who cares what it was at midnight!!! the good Doc said he needed 1.5 mil and we gave that to him. Its all good.


Relatively thats true but it is always nice to hit the TARGET

----------


## TexasJake

Less than 5k to go!

----------


## Suzu

There's still 45 minutes left until midnight here in Ron's time zone!

----------


## CasualApathy

1,498,722.71

Watch this, it's going to get a boost right at the end.

----------


## Mr Tansill

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$100.00
Transaction ID: 	303416151
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-20 23:17:59

$100 bones to win...

Win Ron, Win.

----------


## Evilfox

1500000!!!!!!!!!!! Gj!

----------


## IterTemporis

I wonder if we can find out the # of individual people who donated..

1.5 million reached (:

----------


## bunklocoempire

Woot! Nice work everyone!


Bunkloco

----------


## helmuth_hubener

They need to leave the ticker up always, not just put it up during money bombs.  Like last cycle.  The last several weeks it seems it has been missing, until yesterday, unless I just couldn't find it.  People like to see their name on the ticker and know how much we've raised for the quarter and see their donation give it a little bump up.  In fact, it's cooler in one way when not during a money bomb, in that you will likely be the only one donating that minute, so you can see the ticker start at, say 1,496,933.52, donate 84.24, and have it go to 1,497,017.76.  So you know it was just your donation that did it and you can make it go to certain numbers you want it to go to for whatever quirky reason.

----------


## afmatt

1.5 million - awesome day!

----------


## kr1963

$1,501,371.89 woo hoo!

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Celebratory shot.

----------


## xRedfoxx

Great job all!!!!

----------


## IterTemporis

Thread total: *$20,983.05*

----------


## libertyfanatic

The deed is done

----------


## rajibo

Good job everybody!  You're all great Americans!

----------


## atliens

yes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## rajibo

> Celebratory shot.


Can I get a White Russian?

----------


## kr1963

let's go for $2 MILLION!

----------


## kr1963

> Good job everybody!  You're all great Americans!


It wasn't just Americans doing this FYI!

----------


## kr1963

Its at $1000 per minute now....and all the different cities people are donating from...YOU have to LOVE THIS!

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

> Can I get a White Russian?


I make a hell of a Caucasian.

----------


## goldencane

> It wasn't just Americans doing this FYI!


Well, legally it's supposed to be only Americans.

----------


## ProfNo

> Well, legally it's supposed to be only Americans.


It could very well be Americans that live abroad.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> It could very well be Americans that live abroad.


Today, we're all Americans.

----------


## Chieppa1

We'll hit $2 Million by noon. You know, I was just "pushing back" (clearly not a debate) on a Ron-hater on Twitter. "he's too old, he polls to $#@!ty, obama would kill him in a debate". I just calmly pointed out the Gallup Poll from 8/8, how he polls 1v1 against Obama, and then...I just nicely asked: "why would he lose to Obama? Do you still want to be a country that grades the next leaders on how nice and hip they are? Substance be damned?" 

It really didn't shut him up, which was not my goal. It made him think. He pushed back on the gay marriage. Think it was important to him. I appreciated that, then pointed to Liberty Defined and Ron's belief of no government in marriage.

Did I win they guy over? Maybe not. But I showed him that the black/white doesn't apply to Ron Paul. He's more then talking points in 30 second bull$#@!. Just point out the message he carries and its hard for people not to like at least part of it. And part of the message is still better then ANY of the $#@! we got. And you know what? People see it. Even this guy. He knows his Obama vote was useless. He's no more free now. He's still got blog about the wars he hates.

----------


## WilliamC

Congratulations Ron Paul, well done!

----------


## Mr Tansill

> We'll hit $2 Million by noon. You know, I was just "pushing back" (clearly not a debate) on a Ron-hater on Twitter. "he's too old, he polls to $#@!ty, obama would kill him in a debate". I just calmly pointed out the Gallup Poll from 8/8, how he polls 1v1 against Obama, and then...I just nicely asked: "why would he lose to Obama? Do you still want to be a country that grades the next leaders on how nice and hip they are? Substance be damned?" 
> 
> It really didn't shut him up, which was not my goal. It made him think. He pushed back on the gay marriage. Think it was important to him. I appreciated that, then pointed to Liberty Defined and Ron's belief of no government in marriage.
> 
> Did I win they guy over? Maybe not. But I showed him that the black/white doesn't apply to Ron Paul. He's more then talking points in 30 second bull$#@!. Just point out the message he carries and its hard for people not to like at least part of it. And part of the message is still better then ANY of the $#@! we got. And you know what? People see it. Even this guy. He knows his Obama vote was useless. He's no more free now. He's still got blog about the wars he hates.


Dude, love your signature..."My name is George, I'm unemployed, and I live with my parents"..."I'm Victoria, Hi!"

----------


## CasualApathy

*1,523,131.91*

----------


## ProfNo

We made it to 1.5 Mil!  Awesome.   I was watching the count all day and cheered when we made it. 

Since it is still 5 minutes to midnight in my time zone, I had to make one more donation for the day...


Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $20.12
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 23:55:34

----------


## RonPaul101.com

> *1,523,131.91*


The ticker is still awake, and so am I...

(Check out the NJ State site... tomorrow's a big day for us)

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $40.10
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 23:58:13
Transaction ID: 31F90796J66982357

----------


## archlinux

Barely made it by the stroke of midnight CST, but donated. It was pretty cool to see my name on the main page.

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Official word is 12 more hours of moneybomb, the establishment groundhog saw its shadow as a cyber attack. So we press on...

----------


## RonPaul101.com

Their asking for $1.75 mil, if we can do it by noon tomorrow...

----------


## CaseyJones

just donate

----------


## Jackie Treehorn

Helluva bday present, let's get this to $1.75M!

----------


## IterTemporis

I wonder if we can make the whole ticker red, that would be a very nice present for Mr. Paul.

Update thread total: *$21,043.27*

----------


## purplechoe

To be able to raise $1.5M this early in the campaign is certainly a good sign, hopefully the next money bombs will keep getting stronger...

----------


## TRIGRHAPPY

> To be able to raise $1.5M this early in the campaign is certainly a good sign, hopefully the next money bombs will keep getting stronger...


I'm sure his supporters are just clearing their throats with this one.  Around Nov/Dec, they'll really hear what we have to say!

----------


## kr1963

$1,540,400.17

We need to hit $2 Million by noon tomorrow

----------


## mczerone

> I wonder if we can make the whole ticker red, that would be a very nice present for Mr. Paul.
> 
> Update thread total: *$21,043.27*


Impressive. I'm proud to be a member of this community. And a special thanks to all the noobies to rpfs for joining on the good doctor's birthday! Black this out, bitches!

----------


## Karsten

> I'm sure his supporters are just clearing their throats with this one.  Around Nov/Dec, they'll really hear what we have to say!


We can't wait that long.  We found that out last time.  We need constant relentless advertising in IA and NH NOW.

----------


## parocks

> ANONYMOUS is PRO-Wikileaks. Wikileaks is Conintellpro. THe former head of security of Google is on the Wikileaks board. Wikileaks gets a lot of info from "Anon" then shares it ONLY with Left wing MSM like CIA mouth piece NYT & Fed mouth piece Wash Post. ANON is also very anti-Scientology while Ron Paul has been a CCHR supporter, (which is a Scientology anti-pharma & anti-psychiatry group) for over 10 years. Figure it out. ;P


More talk like this.  Interesting.

----------


## parocks

> To be able to raise $1.5M this early in the campaign is certainly a good sign, hopefully the next money bombs will keep getting stronger...


Was this the biggest one so far this year?

----------


## Oddone

Yep, biggest one yet this year.

----------


## speciallyblend

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Od9FkRvvnrg



woot woot

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

> $4 Million ......that's right.


well i toadally missed that one.

----------


## kr1963

$1,558,685.76

----------


## afwjam

> well i toadally missed that one.


Its not over! 
though I think my guess of 1.67 will be more accurate....

----------


## parocks

> Yep, biggest one yet this year.


All right.  I don't remember hearing about this one months ago.  They say it was announced 5 days ago.  People are starting to pay attention.
Good stuff.

The argument could be made that not planning certain money bombs, and announcing them to capitalize on momentum, might be a good way to go.

----------


## trey4sports

Pretty sure my lobbying for August 20th as a moneybomb date has been vindicated

----------


## afwjam

> Pretty sure my lobbying for August 20th as a moneybomb date has been vindicated


Dont forget me!

I hope everybody realizes now that monthly moneybombs are needed, unless everybody starts giving the campaign enough on their own.

----------


## SpicyTurkey

> Pretty sure my lobbying for August 20th as a moneybomb date has been vindicated


You've got to thank the blockout for this.

----------


## kr1963

> More talk like this.  Interesting.


One more thing PAROCKS, if you go on the ANON websites, they promote how horrible Iran is. They claim to have people in Iran posting to their website. If you listen to Ron Paul he talks about how we need to get out of the Middle East & stop trying to provoke Iran. ANON is directly opposed to that. Their entire website is another CREATION.

So that's 2 things Ron Paul backs that "ANON" openly opposes. Tonight's attacks don't surprise me. The more RP gains expect more problems. Will have to be prepared at every junction to overcome them. The "status quo" do NOT play fair. This will get down & dirtier than it already has.

In addition, I have been predicting that we shall see a ANON false flag op in which we will be a new online threat as a way to then shut down & regulate the internet. While I am sure that their are some ANON members who think that they are fighting for some good but they are being manipulated. Recently it started when the media reported on various cyber-terrorist attacks on Lockheed-Martin, Citigroup, Sony, PBS, the IOC AND the UN. Eventually ANON will publicly get the blame for this whether true or not, (or some of their off-shoots like Lulzsec, despite saying that they quit or Antisec).

Anyways back on topic...

----------


## nc4rp

i was impressed with the original 1.5 million goal on the ticker and we met that. it shows that things are in sync.

----------


## kr1963

At 3:27 am people are still donating.

$1,559,348.71

----------


## kr1963

$1,568,972.43

9623.72 in the past 2 hours & 23 mins...I think that is IMPRESSIVE! @ 5:50 am EDT!

----------


## dusman

> One more thing PAROCKS, if you go on the ANON websites, they promote how horrible Iran is. They claim to have people in Iran posting to their website. If you listen to Ron Paul he talks about how we need to get out of the Middle East & stop trying to provoke Iran. ANON is directly opposed to that. Their entire website is another CREATION.
> 
> So that's 2 things Ron Paul backs that "ANON" openly opposes. Tonight's attacks don't surprise me. The more RP gains expect more problems. Will have to be prepared at every junction to overcome them. The "status quo" do NOT play fair. This will get down & dirtier than it already has.
> 
> In addition, I have been predicting that we shall see a ANON false flag op in which we will be a new online threat as a way to then shut down & regulate the internet. While I am sure that their are some ANON members who think that they are fighting for some good but they are being manipulated. Recently it started when the media reported on various cyber-terrorist attacks on Lockheed-Martin, Citigroup, Sony, PBS, the IOC AND the UN. Eventually ANON will publicly get the blame for this whether true or not, (or some of their off-shoots like Lulzsec, despite saying that they quit or Antisec).
> 
> Anyways back on topic...


I actually agree with you. In fact, the ANON group is claiming they will hack Facebook on Nov. 5 and take it down. This could pave the way for new regulations. 

Also, I'm not sure if anyone was aware, but we have been in a sort of digital war with China. Does anyone recall when Microsoft released its "Genuine Validation Tool" a few years back? One of the results of that was that nearly 70% of all Chinese computers became INOP. This was because the majority of China operates on pirated version of Windows. China proclaimed this was an act of war on them and in response deployed a massive attack on U.S. websites.  One of my clients was an oil company in Houston and for some reason or another, they were targeted by the Chinese. For months I battled code injections (XSS attacks) and it was the biggest headache I've really ever dealt with in the internet-realm.

Whether false-flag or not, cyber attacks are rapidly growing and are justifying more and more each day their "reasoning" to regulate. This doesn't get addressed enough, in my opinion.

----------


## Monique

Hi. I am new to this board this time around.  I am curious..how much work did people do to spread the word about this money bomb and the need to get people to donate?  The reason I ask, is the way the money bombs worked in 2007 were that we all spent hundreds of hours sending out personal emails to as many Ron Paul supporters as we could and told them about the money bombs.   When it was Just Us doing all the work, it seemed we got tons of support because we were all working together.  No offense to the campaign, but I was sort of turned off from the message by the campaign in a way that I was not when an individual told me about the money bombs.   Thus, I ask...did people here do the work of sending out emails?  Also...when we did it that way, we got some more members helping who got more members helping and so on and so on.

----------


## frodus24

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$50.00
Transaction ID: 	303423835
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-21 07:01:06

Done!!! Restore the Republic!

----------


## Monique

Way to go Frodus!!   Awesome!!  And to TrigonX and TodaysEpistle...you all rock!  I don't know if you heard, but Ron's website got hacked last night and slowed down donations so the money bomb has been extended to this afternoon!  We still have time to make a big impression on the media.  Money talks!!  Let's show them who is invisible!!!

----------


## Trigonx

Here is a late salvo!

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $100.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-21 07:09:25
Transaction ID: 303424019

----------


## TER

Win Ron Win!!

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$201.20
Transaction ID: 	303425152
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-21 07:44:09

----------


## Revolution9

> Pretty sure my lobbying for August 20th as a moneybomb date has been vindicated


What?  You had fools saying RP's birthday was NOT a good/great money bomb day??

Rev9

----------


## kr1963

$1,598,839.62

$29,867.19 in the past 3 1/2 hours aprx...thats $8533/her while most folks were sleeping. This crew is AWESOME!

----------


## WyoLiberty

Not a lot - but hey...every bit counts!




> Hello xxxxxxx xxxxxxxx,
> 
> This email confirms that you have donated $20.12 USD to Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee (donations@ronpaul2012.com) using PayPal.
> This credit card transaction will appear on your bill as "PAYPAL *RONPAUL2012".

----------


## kr1963

> I actually agree with you. In fact, the ANON group is claiming they will hack Facebook on Nov. 5 and take it down. This could pave the way for new regulations. 
> 
> Also, I'm not sure if anyone was aware, but we have been in a sort of digital war with China. Does anyone recall when Microsoft released its "Genuine Validation Tool" a few years back? One of the results of that was that nearly 70% of all Chinese computers became INOP. This was because the majority of China operates on pirated version of Windows. China proclaimed this was an act of war on them and in response deployed a massive attack on U.S. websites.  One of my clients was an oil company in Houston and for some reason or another, they were targeted by the Chinese. For months I battled code injections (XSS attacks) and it was the biggest headache I've really ever dealt with in the internet-realm.
> 
> Whether false-flag or not, cyber attacks are rapidly growing and are justifying more and more each day their "reasoning" to regulate. This doesn't get addressed enough, in my opinion.


If you don't know about Narus Insight then you should check them out & understand that Narus supplies technology to the PRC that is the same tech that the NSA has to monitor all the traffic they can get their paws on.

Narus is the company that created the electronics AT&T utilized to TAP all ELECTRONIC TRAFFIC for the NSA. 5 years ago they had the capability of analyzing 10 GIGABYTES per second with the NARUS STA 6400. THat means they could go through the entire US Library of Congress in 15 minutes. What do you think they can do NOW?

Technology always has a double edged sword. THose AT&T aided NSA TAPS never got any sort of legal warrants thusly circumventing our constitution. THat is NOT right. 

When it was reported that Egypt had managed to shut down the county's entire communication system it was revealed that they had long used the Narus's "Insight Internet spying system," able to vacuum up the entire Internet based communication traffic as well as phone calls. Narus also sells it's systems to other bastions of Human Rights like The People's Republic of China & the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia. Wonder how the PRC can censor & filter the internet to it's Billion person population? Narus.

Narus says that its software can monitor and block Skype's communications protocol, other VoIP programs, P2P (peer to peer) networks (such as Kazaa), instant messaging software, email traffic and many other protocols too. You could always write your congressman about why a company founded by a bunch of Israelis that have contracts in the Arab world (including Libya) is being used by the NSA to illegally wire tap Americans AND most probably being REVERSED engineered by the PRC & perhaps utilized upon others on the internet & world wide web.

There IS a reason it isn't addressed MORE just like NAFTA proponents do not want our borders secure. Think about it...

----------


## asurfaholic

we are over 1.6m now.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> What?  You had fools saying RP's birthday was NOT a good/great money bomb day??
> 
> Rev9


I myself made one post against it.  The idea was that it may not be the best idea to emphasize his age.

But, yes, it all worked out alright.  Now, the next one is September 19th, right?

----------


## Apicit

Thank you!

Thank you for your generous donation!
Amount:	$50.00
Transaction ID:	303470426
Transaction date/time:	2011-08-21 11:51:43

Little late, but id assume he doesnt mind!

----------


## kr1963

$1,686,729.45

I guess we are still going?

----------


## Bruno

> $1,686,729.45
> 
> I guess we are still going?


Ending over $1.75 Million by tonight would be nice!

----------


## afwjam

> I myself made one post against it.  The idea was that it may not be the best idea to emphasize his age.
> 
> But, yes, it all worked out alright.  Now, the next one is September 19th, right?


Sep 17th unless your maxed out and then its the 19th.

----------


## Bruno

Dupe post

----------


## r3volution

forgot to post last night .
Dear xxxx,

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $57.50
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-21 00:39:08
Transaction ID: 30341xxxx

Dear xxx,

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $25.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 22:43:38
Transaction ID: 30341xxx

----------


## Tarzan

> Now, the next one is September 19th, right?


*NO!!!*

The next grassroots money bomb for the campaign in on Constitution Day... Saturday, September 17th
Chant this...
*The next Money Bomb is September 17th*
*The next Money Bomb is September 17th*
*The next Money Bomb is September 17th*


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...omotion-thread.

----------


## afwjam

1.7 Million!

----------


## AmberH

Thank you for your generous donation!

Amount: 	$25.00
Transaction ID: 	303492799
Transaction date/time: 	2011-08-21 14:03:31



Here is an extra donation for the hackers. I won't be able to pay my student loan this month but it is worth it. (good thing I stay 2-3 payments ahead)

----------


## MJU1983

Still going strong!

----------


## IRONCLAD

Amount: $20.12
Transaction ID: 303349586
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-19 23:18:24

----------


## IRONCLAD

> I calculated the new thread total since thehighwaymanq hasn't updated it yet.
> 
> Thread total: *$21,572.09*


You missed a $100. donation back around the late 30's page, but whose counting...LOL, oh wait you and I are.

*Thread total: $21,672.09*

----------


## ScotTX

Don't forget mine!
Dear Scott,

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $125.00
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 11:22:03
Transaction ID: 34E07338AUXXXXXXX

Thank you,
Ron Paul 2012 PCC

----------


## parocks

> One more thing PAROCKS, if you go on the ANON websites, they promote how horrible Iran is. They claim to have people in Iran posting to their website. If you listen to Ron Paul he talks about how we need to get out of the Middle East & stop trying to provoke Iran. ANON is directly opposed to that. Their entire website is another CREATION.
> 
> So that's 2 things Ron Paul backs that "ANON" openly opposes. Tonight's attacks don't surprise me. The more RP gains expect more problems. Will have to be prepared at every junction to overcome them. The "status quo" do NOT play fair. This will get down & dirtier than it already has.
> 
> In addition, I have been predicting that we shall see a ANON false flag op in which we will be a new online threat as a way to then shut down & regulate the internet. While I am sure that their are some ANON members who think that they are fighting for some good but they are being manipulated. Recently it started when the media reported on various cyber-terrorist attacks on Lockheed-Martin, Citigroup, Sony, PBS, the IOC AND the UN. Eventually ANON will publicly get the blame for this whether true or not, (or some of their off-shoots like Lulzsec, despite saying that they quit or Antisec).
> 
> Anyways back on topic...


More interestingness.  Are we talking about 4chan?

----------


## MJU1983

Still going up!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Still going up!


$2 million by Monday??!!

----------


## Napoleon's Shadow

The ticker is still on BTW.

----------


## mport1

> Thank you for your generous donation!
> Amount:	$31.50
> Transaction ID:	303521076
> Transaction date/time:	2011-08-21 17:14:56


Just bought a pack of slim jims and a t-shirt to use for some outreach.

----------


## TexasJake

Less than 5k from 1.75 million

----------


## MJU1983

Still going up!

----------


## CasualApathy

I hope they just never take the ticker down

----------


## 3.14

Dear Ashley,

Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.

Here are your transaction details:
Donation amount: $33.83
Transaction date/time: 2011-08-21 02:09:02
Transaction ID: 303418200

----------


## IRONCLAD

I sure hope we do hit 2Mil by the end of today.  Just need $250K to call it a million each day.

----------


## IRONCLAD

I wasn't able on this web-site to post a new thread for some reason, I've tried to post a new thread all day...hmm, must be the neo-con/rino's stopping me.

I looked up all the money bombs from this year and I believe this is as close as I can get with the numbers, it could be more, but surely not less.  

Feb. 21 2011 - Liberty Pac Bomb - total *$711,867.98* 
May 05 2011 - Legalize Gold & Silver Bomb - total $*1,028,436.56*
June 05 2011 - The Revolution vs RomneyCare - total *$1,119,337.70*
June 30 2011 - End of Quarter Push Bomb - *total $4,503,994.86*
---------------------------------------------------------------
July 19 2011 - Ready, Ames, Fire Bomb - total $*1,209,552.67*
Aug. 20 2011 - Birthday Bomb - total *$1,767,407.63* as of 8:30Pm eastern
Sept. 17 2011 - The Revolution PAC (Constitutional) Bomb - COMING SOON

----------


## asurfaholic

almost 1.776 M!

----------


## afwjam



----------


## empirenine

> almost 1.776 M!


$*1,776*,047

I found it pretty patriotic!

----------


## asurfaholic

> 


Thats hot

----------


## bkreigh

Is it bad if i want people to stop donating so that 1776 stays up there?

----------


## mit26chell

[QUOTE=IRONCLAD;3494028]
July 19 2011 - Ready, Ames, Fire Bomb - total $*1,209,552.67*

Where did you get this number from? If I recall correctly, the Ready, Ames, Fire Bomb that took place about a month back netted around $550k, not $1.2 million.

----------


## Nickwanz

It was over 600k.

----------


## kr1963

> More interestingness.  Are we talking about 4chan?


No another site...

----------


## IRONCLAD

[QUOTE=mit26chell;3494254]


> July 19 2011 - Ready, Ames, Fire Bomb - total $*1,209,552.67*
> 
> Where did you get this number from? If I recall correctly, the Ready, Ames, Fire Bomb that took place about a month back netted around $550k, not $1.2 million.


Give me a couple of ticks, It took sometime to find it.  I believe it was on a Pro-ron paul web-site.  Plus, the amount was way above the 550K, I'm sure of that.

----------


## kr1963

$1,792,110.75

----------


## Oddone

looks like donations will keep trickling in, hopefully we will reach 2million in the next few days.

----------


## Matt Collins

_I have checked with the RP 2012 web team and I can assure you that no data was compromised in the Denial of Service attack on Saturday. Everyone's  personal information is still and always was safe.  The RonPaul2012.com website had a Denial of Service attack and the spike in requests that occurred when the site was down compounded the issues when trying to bring it back up. Steps have been implemented to help mitigate this type of denial of service attack in the future._

----------


## TheTyke

I hadn't posted this yet. We're over $1.8 MILLION - no reason to stop now! 




> Dear XYZ,
> 
> Thank you for your generous donation to the Ron Paul 2012 Presidential Campaign Committee. Your contribution to Ron will help fuel the fight to return this country to the principles that made it great.
> 
> Here are your transaction details:
> Donation amount: $25.00
> Transaction date/time: 2011-08-20 22:40:50

----------


## wstrucke

> Sept. 17 2011 - The Revolution PAC (Constitutional) Bomb - COMING SOON


The RevPAC and the Constitution Day money bomb are *two separate events*.  The timing is quite unfortunate and I'm afraid new supporters are going to be confused.

----------


## wstrucke

Total raised as of now is *$1,838,355.91*.

----------


## Razmear

According to the ticker at rp12.com we have $1.839,808.71 as of 10:33pm, the ticker is still showing new donations coming in.

eb

----------


## Neomatrix

Got a cool screenshot from Birthday Bomb the other nite.

----------

